# LIGHTS FOR HUNTING



## watchmaker

LIGHTS FOR HUNTING



This post will try to show how different lights used for hunting compare with each other, and will clarify the difference between the lumen ratings used in Luxeon (LED) lights and incandescent lights.
In short, I will show (through pictures) how Luxeons lack definition when used at increased distances.

I have maintained for a long time that LED Luxeons don’t have the range over the incandescent to really be helpful for general hunting. They are excellent lights to use inside the house; their beams are very clean, white and with substantial flood, and in the average house, that is all you need. However, when taken outside to the backyard, woods, or large structure and the distance to the target is 25 yards or more, they lack definition (as they lack the red spectrum of light), and their poor penetration of fog or rain makes them inefficient to clearly identify what you are seeing at that distance.
Moreover, when the subject being illuminated is an animal with a light-drinking fur (depth of texture), the blending effect of the LED’s (against the background) will cause the observer to lose perspective.


LOW LIGHT FOR WALKING IN THE WOODS


Hunters that have used the Fenix LOP (1 AAA) consider this light ideal (except for the lack of a clip). Another favorite is the ARC AAA. These lights can be held in the mouth without any discomfort.

Fenix has put out a bigger light (1 AA) with two stages output, and the lower output will be also ideal for projecting a soft LED beam that will aid in walking the woods in the pre-dawn blackness when going toward your stand, (perhaps following a trail of cat-eyes) at this time, it is necessary not to pollute the area with more light than what is absolutely needed.
Some hunters that know the terrain well, prefer to use a red filter over the light, as is well known that deer and others animals cannot see red light.


THE BELT LIGHT

Those same hunters want to have a good light on their belt. Some prefer the two cell 123’s lights like the Surefire 6P, G2, or C-2 for their better flood beam over the more tightly focused Streamlight Scorpion, TL-2 and Night Fighter II.
They look for a run time of one hour and an output of 65 lumens.
Some opt for more intense lights like the Surefire 9P or the C-3 with their 105 lumens and one hour run time.
The Streamlight TL-3 is a little too tightly focused for a belt light but it will do fine at the longer distances were the bigger lights shine.
In LED form (Luxeon V), the Surefire L-4 is a good contender due to the excellent flood light that it puts out at medium range, however it lacks the throw needed for more distance illumination.

The main thing is that the hunters want to avoid losing precious seconds by panning a light when in the woods. That is why the Surefires are preferred over the tightly focused others brands, because they have special reflectors that diffuse the light into a bigger flood pattern.


THE CAR LIGHT

Some hunters  wear a light holder in their belt (a plastic and leather ring). On exiting their cars, they slip in the ring one of the powerful rechargeable lights, most commonly the Magcharger (200 lumens) or the Ultra Stinger (295 lumens) and some even  a Borealis 1050 lumens mega light.

Those are ideal lights for search for wounded game, search and rescue of lost partner, signaling at long distances and using them as spotlights after the hunt. Being rechargeable, they are always used with a maximum run time (taken out of the charger at start of the day, a thing that you can not do with 123 batteries unless you are willing to dump half-used batteries at the start of every day of hunting.

Their large diameter (2 inches) reflectors put more light at a longer distance than any of the belt lights. Even though some of the belt lights approach 200 lumens, they do it with reduced run time and much reduced throw, due to their small diameter reflectors.
A Magcharger will put a spot of light at 150 yards, as will the Ultra Stinger and a Borealis has the capability of illuminating the whole road for 250 yards.


Lets start with the popular Surefire G-2 (or 6 P) at 65 lumens, the target is the 8 by 12 tool shed at 30 yards.
We are going to pit the Surefire G-2 65 lumens $35.00 against the Surefire Digital Lumamax L-4 (also 65 lumens and with a price tag of $160.00).

Surefire G-2 65 lumens







Surefire L-4 Luxeon V, LED, 65 lumens






And now we are going to pit the Surefire 6 P with the P-61 120 lumen lamp (20 minutes run time) against the best Luxeon LED thrower that I have (similar to the cree LED).
This is a Mc Gizmo PR T head with a TWOJ bin Luxeon doing 120 plus lumens.

Surefire Centurion C-2 (same as the 6P) with the P-61 lamp, 120 lumens.






And the PR T with TWOJ bin Luxeon, (LED) @ 120 lumens






And now we are going to show a belt light of 200 lumens (The Surefire Centurion III with the P-91 lamp, 200 lumens, 20 minutes run) and three cars' lights of 200 lumens plus and beyond.

Surefire Centurion C-III, 200 lumens P-91 lamp.






And here the Magcharger also 200 lumens, with its bigger reflector and tighter focus will throw the light at 150 yards, while the Centurion III range will stop at 45 or 50 yards.

Magcharger 200 lumens (40,000 candlepowers)








And here is the Ultra Stinger, the most powerful of the rechargeable from Streamlight with 295 lumens and 75,000 candlepower.






And now the BOREALIS, the light that has  the format of a 3 D (12 1/2 inches long) outputting 1050 lumens for 50 minutes.
This is similar to a two million candlepower spotlight








As I have over 200 lights that I have used at one time or another in my hunting expeditions, I am well familiarized with distinct situations that call for different lights and method of using them.
I have encountered a new one lately, that calls for following a wounded wild boar at night with a powerful pistol like the S&W 500 or a 454 Casull  and also a powerful light in the order of a Surefire M-6 (500 lumens) or a Borealis 1050 lumens.
For myself, I cannot think of another pursuit that could be more dangerous to life and limb, although I have a lot of respect for the young athletes that have tried it, I consider it too “Extreme” for my good health.

Hope I can do some more talking to the members about my second hobby after knife collecting, which is of course hunting at night and light usage.

Respectfully
watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

MORE LIGHTS FOR HUNTING




As a continuation of the first post and for whatever value it has, I am going to do some more shoot outs of a mix of popular Luxeon lights and incandescent ones.

The first order of things is to change the target area, to make it a little more interesting to my viewers.
Consequently I replaced the tool shed target with a deer and bear mount.
The deer head mounted on the tree is exactly 26 yards from my second story window from where the lights are shinning. 
The bear head in the fence is only six more feet further away from the tree.

In the summer I have plenty of bushy cover in the area, but this time I had to be creative and cut and nailed to the tree and fence, some branches from a pine tree, not to hide the animals from view, just to provide a natural blending effect, like they were coming from a natural habitat.

The camera was placed twelve foot away from the tree (and eighteen feet from the bear) in a solid tripod, and the night  camera mode used (this mode shows in pictures the same light values that I am seeing with my own eyes).

The close proximity of the camera is for the viewer to see the target with clarity; if I were to place the camera 26 yards away the target will be awfully small.

 Here it is the target area and  how it looks  in daylight.






And here are the contenders, but before I describe them, let me voice my opinion that some manufacturers of Luxeon lights label the output in lumens in quite a wild way.







From left to right:  # 1 Fenix L1P at about  40 lumens, # 2 Nuwaii Q III  at 75 lumens (yes, sure!) # 3 Surefire L-4 Digital Lumamax at 65 lumens (this is a Luxeon V which is quite a flood light but with little throw).

# 4 Streamlight Task-Light 2 L (two Lithium 3 volts batteries, high and low output,
Cost is about $77.00) This is billed at a High Flux Luxeon III. With 75 lumens, which I think is about right.

# 5 is the Streamlight Pro Polymer 4 AA with a Luxeon I,  billed as 40 lumens (3,500 candlepower according to the advertising) which I think is quite wrong, as it appears to me to have about 70 lumens or more, this light has a bigger and deeper reflector than the others lights and the beam is concentrated more than the others. This is a great light for the price of about $40.00

# 6, this is a PR T Luxeon III head done for me by master modder McGizmo, it is set on a Surefire E2e body and I am using two rechargeable 123’s with a voltage of 4.2 volts in it.
This light is my best Luxeon III light and up to two years ago it was  pretty HOT STUFF, today the cree LED’s are approaching it in intensity, although it has not been overpower by any other Luxeon, yet.
My friends told me I have two of the Integrated Sphere Spectotometers just above my nose, those spheres are telling me that this light makes 120 to 130 “real” lumens.

# 7, this is A Surefire Centurion II in black with the P-60 lamp (65 lumens) this represents all the others Surefires lights that use this lamp, G-2, 6P. Z-2. etc.

# 8, this is another Surefire Centurion II, but in Hard anodized, it wears the HOLA lamp. The P-61 with the output of 120 lumens for 20 minutes.

# 9 this is a Surefire Centurion III (3 cells) this is usually sold with the P-90 lamp that makes 105 lumens for one hour, but in this case is set up with the P-91 lamp for 200 lumens for 20 minutes, as you will see in the picture later, the floodlight effect is great at 26 yards. All those P’s lamps start to lose range at about 45 to 50 yards, this is because the reflectors are fabricated to produce a good flood so police officers can clear houses with them.
I took this particular light out of my Remington 742 rifle, where it sits in the special quick detach mount in a Picattiny rail.

# 10, this is the BEAR CUB, this light weights 13 oz and measures 9 inches long, it works with two Lithium Ion computer batteries, and produces 220 plus lumens for 90 minutes. Thanks to the big and deep 2 inch mirror-like reflector, this light concentrates the beam like a laser and has a throw of 120 to 150 yards.
So the 26 yards distance is like child play for the Bear Cub and the light is so intense at the target that they had to close their eyes!

# 11,  (last on the left lying in horizontal position next to the Bear Cub) this light is a KL-1 head Luxeon I of three years ago, it is set up in a Surefire Outdoorsman body and the lumens output is no more than 20, consequently I decided to strike it out from the competition, there is no room in my stable for weaklings and I will present it to my nephew on his birthday quite soon.

And now let’s go to the pictures:

Fenix L1P  (40 lumens) Luxeon I






Nuwaii Q III (advertised at 75 lumens in a website, which I don’t believe) Luxeon III.







Surefire L-4 Digital Lumamax (65 lumens) this is very flood light and the lumens spread in a very wide area, so it cannot  be expected to have a good throw at 26 yards. (Luxeon V ~which are 4 of the one watt together) 







Streamlight Task Light 2 L about 75 lumens on high, works on two 123’s batteries and has two levels of illumination.  High Flux Luxeon III. About $77.00






Streamlight Poly Pro 4 AA Luxeon.  This light has a deep and bigger reflector, the Luxeon is  I, according to the manufacturer, is listed at 40 lumens, but to my eyes is doing about 75 lumens. 
For the price of $40.00 this is a great light, and very battery friendly as it uses regulars AA.
I feed this light, rechargeable Nimhs AA of high current (Powerex 2700 mah) that hovers around 1.4 volts for weeks consequently it costs me nothing to operate it.








Mc Gizmo PR T head on Surefire body, Luxeon III, TWOJ bin, 
My best Luxeon light putting out 120 to 130 lumens. This is a collector’s item and was state of the art, less than two years ago.
I have found nothing new that can approach its power, except the new cree 7090 that is getting close.






Surefire Centurion II in black with the P-60 lamp (65 lumens for one hour)








Surefire Centurion II in Hard anodized with the P-61 lamp (120 lumens for 20 minutes)






Surefire Centurion III in hard anodized, with the P-91 lamp (200 lumens for 20 minutes) as you can see it is a great flood at 26 yards.








BEAR CUB running for 90 minutes on two computer Lithium Ion batteries, driving a Xenon Magnum Star  bulb for 5 cells pretty hard at 8.4 volts  at 220 lumens (which make it a very white light) with a reach of 120 to 150 yards, even surpassing the Ultra Stinger.






Best regards
watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

Here is another one that is quite inexpensive, but good

PRINCETON TEC 40 

This light is very popular with divers, inexpensive at about $19 it run on four AA batteries (included) for about five hours (in my experience it is more like 4 hours).
It uses a 4 watts halogen bulb and will output 28 lumens; the life of the bulb is about 30 hours.
You can substitute a Kripton bulb for 4 cells and the run time will almost double.

The body of the light is very light as is injection molded in one piece with the head screwing into the body to cap the light.
The switch is activated by turning the head, so two hands are needed to switch the light on, unless you have a very strong grip and fingers and can turn the tight bezel/switch with them.

Because the body have two flat surfaces it stay very well on any surface and have an advantage over conventional round flashlights that tend to roll off from inclined surfaces.
Those flat surfaces was that gave me the idea of putting a self stick length of Velcro in it and sew the matching male part to a baseball cap, it is a handy place to stick your light when you want your hands free.
I have a few of those caps in the cars and lights to go with them, just in case I have a flat tire or I need to work under the hood with my two hands, it come handy recently when I had to hook the buster cables on my battery and the other car’s battery.






My lights are about two years old; the new Princeton Tec 40 is somehow different in that it comes with a rubber over-coat, still a very handsome light.

They are a class 3 light, so waterproof to 100 meters, one of mine was used by my brother in law to look for the lost engine of his boat in 100 feet of water.

Some of my Tec 40’s have a smooth reflector (mirror finish) that is a good thrower, others newer Tec 40’s come with a stippled reflector that have a very pleasant beam and are more flood light and less throw.

Here is a beam shot to my deer and bear target set up at 26 yards and with the camera at 12 feet from the deer and 18 feet from the bear.
This was taken with the light that have the smooth reflector, the intensity at the target is not that much with the Stippled reflector.






I like the little Tec 40 and I have given a few away to family and friends that were in need of a reliable light for carry in a pocket or keeping in a glove compartment.

I put one of the PT 40 in a BIG glass of water for several hours, without any issues, and this is a light that have 4 years old gaskets.






Kind regards
watchmaker


----------



## rip18

WOW!  You put a lot of work & thought into that.  There was a dollar or two worth of flashlights in that one picture too!  Neat information.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mikelogg

Great piece watchmaker.IMO,there is nothing more important in the woods than a good light,and a good backup,or two.I use a tikki headlamp(in familiar territory) and a Surefire G2 backup.Spare batteries and bulbs are a must also.


----------



## JohnBenoit09

Wow great job! Very useful informatin when picking out a light.


----------



## Davexx1

Just curious, have you ever tested the various head lights that are on the market today?

They too are varied in style, configuration, features, etc.

I favor a good headlight for my woods and hunting exploits because of the mostly hands free operation.

I see many headlights are available but can't tell much about them in the store.  It would be nice to have one that had a bright fairly tight spot for long distance but also had a bright med distance semi-flood for general use and a less bright soft glow style beam for that trail walk to your treestand.

Dave


----------



## watchmaker

Hi dave,
I have a couple of Tikka Peltz, (one with a red filter) and a PT Aurora and two incandescent Princeton tec Predator, together with some coon head lights, but I stopped buying head lights as I can get any of my flashlights to act the same with my Velcro on my hunting cap, at the same time avoiding the constricting head band.

cheers
Watchmaker


----------



## chinquapin

watchmaker thaks for the info great post on the lights my question is to you which one is your favorite and which one do you get more light for your buck


----------



## watchmaker

It all depends on the job the light has to do for you, here in my group of bowhunters I am kind of the official tracker, I like plenty of bright light to follow a blood trail, I regret having throw out way too much money on fedding lights that carry and consume three 123's batteries every 20 minutes.
Now I tend to look for rechargeable lights with good to superb output.

The Bear Cub (90 minutes run 220 lumens, Lithium Ion rechargeable batteries) is giving me that, I do carry extra rechargeable batteries for more run time while in the field.

Then for all around usage one of the new key chain lights will serve very well to do chores around the house, or pitch a tent and go to the "lu" in the campsite.


The Fenix "key chain" light
(The Fenix Store)







The Bear Cub  (BlackBearFlashlights,com)






If the battery cost is not an issue, I like the Surefire Centurion III with the optional P-91 lamp (200 lumens for 20 minutes)






And finally if I need a light to put a HUGE amount of illumination (think now 2 million candlepowers) 
I go with a BOREALIS flashlight (the most powerful in the world)






cheers
Watchmaker


----------



## Gaswamp

I notice some flashlights are rated lumens and some are rated cp.  can you explain how you would compare the two?  what would a flashlight with 10,000 cp rate in lumens?


----------



## Dub

Interesting thread.

I've never know of anyone, until now, who collects flashilights.....very high dollar flashlights at that.

I've just always gone for the general purpose light and a back up.  (Streamlight 4AA).

I use a Coleman Lantern for blood trailing.


----------



## watchmaker

QUOTE=Gaswamp;1316312]I notice some flashlights are rated lumens and some are rated cp.  can you explain how you would compare the two?  what would a flashlight with 10,000 cp rate in lumens?[/QUOTE]


You cannot compare the two as they measure different things.
Lumens is more applicable to flashlights because is the measurement of total light emitted by the source (a bulb, a flashlight, etc).
Candlepower is the measurement of the brightness at the center spot only that is why is so often utilized in spot lights that with the big reflector concentrate the light in a tight beam.

Lumens are measured by a lab instrument called an Integrated Sphere Spectotometer, and you put the bulb or the entire flashlight inside to measure all the light around the sphere.

The bigger the reflector the more concentrate the light will be and the brighter the center spot will be, (and it will increase the candlepower) but the lumens figure of the bulb will be the same.

For example I tested a BOREALIS 1050 lumens flashlight (the most powerful in the world) recently, with the regular two inch head and with a custom made head of 3 inches

Borealis 1050 lumens with 3 " head






Comparison of 2 and 3 inches head






And here are the results, a more intense spot and more range (about 500 yards) with the big head

Two inch head beam shot







Three inch head beam shot






As we use a flashlight to see all around, especially important for police officers clearing houses, a very tight focus can be detrimental to the side spill (flood) and is not recommended, a powerful light with a regular head will spill more light illuminating more terrain.

Cheers
Watchmaker


----------



## Gaswamp

watchmaker I really appreciatte you starting this thread and giving some great information.


----------



## Davexx1

Very interesting indeed.  I enjoyed the reading and info.  I still want a good headlight though.    

I ride a 4 wheeler several miles in the dark each way going to/from deer hunting stands then walk a quarter mile or so to my stand.  It would be nice to have a good, lightweight, and comfortable variable power and beam headlight that would free up hands.

Just curious, how much do those specialized hi performance lights cost?

I presently use a 3 C cell Maglight for most uses in the woods.  It is med size, light, easy to carry.  Three Duracells will last a while and are cheap to replace.

Dave1


----------



## Gaswamp

Ok Im a little confused watchmaker.  Help clear this up for me.  I notice you mention that the  Fenix L1P has about 40 lumens     also, you mention that the PRINCETON TEC 40  uses a 4 watts halogen bulb and will output 28 lumens.  but the princeton tec is brighter.


----------



## watchmaker

The Fenix L1P is a key chain light (see picture) with a very small reflector, besides the LED is alway more flood than an incandescent light.

At the distance that I made the test (26 yards) the 40 lumens of the L1P are difussed in flood, while the bigger reflector of the PT 40 concentrate the light  into a tight spot that reached farther.

The Fenix is a great light for indoor chores, you can hold it in your mouth while changing a wall switch or use in candle mode (standing up ) while fixing the plumbing under the sink,  or connecting the cables to your battery or looking under the hood (I did all), it is great because of the LED and because of the small reflector flood the adjacent area with light.

It is a poor choice if you want to see something that is beyond 26 yards if you are walking your dog and he is barking at a dark spot.

Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

THE SUREFIRE M-6, 500 LUMENS TACTICAL LIGHT

Hi guys,
Here is another of my tactical lights.  This beauty is light, relatively small and VERY powerful, and it comes with two lamps; 250 lumens for one hour and 500 lumens for 20 minutes.
THE GOOD NEWS:
In reality, when using fresh 123’s batteries of Surefire brand this light puts out 650 lumens for the first 6 minutes, this is really an outstanding performance as at 650 lumens the light is very white.
After that, the small 123’s start feeling the problem of coping with the high amperage lamp and settle to the 500 lumens output for a little more time, but you can see in the beam how the sag on the little batteries affects the output.

I have had three of the M-6’s and I am very familiar with them, they are very sensitive to what batteries they like, performing quite well with the Surefire brand, but dropping down  and with reduced run time with the Battery Station brand, (at least in my experience).

THE NOT SO GOOD NEWS:
Sometimes in a warm summer night when I use the light, I can expect it to shut down after about 11 to 12 minutes of running due to the overheat protection of the batteries.
Yes the batteries will shut down the juice when very hot to avoid reaching the melting point, it is very disconcerting to have the light going full blast and all of a sudden you find yourself in complete dark.
It will no happen often but it had happened to me three times last summer (I am an above average user of powerful lights).

The light that I use for the beam shot is not my own but one that a neighbor of mine received in the mail the day I was delivering to him a Borealis 1050 lumens flashlight.

This great guy will start a conversation with, hi, I am Effie and I am a flashaholic, the day I visited him we spend hours talking and looking at his lights.
The batteries in the Surefire box, were fresh, I am sure because I deflowered the tough plastic wrapping with my trusty Ken Onion’s knife.
The guy have a one room house with garage in his big back yard, (for his teenage son’s to have his privacy) and that is what we used as a target, it been 27 yards away from the end of the porch where we shoot the beams of the lights and placed the tripod and camera.

As we needed another light to test it against, we used the Borealis 1050 lumens light, this being a top of the line model with the Quick Detach Swivel and the black hard anodized bezel with the glow dots.
Of course the Borealis been a bigger light made in the 3 D format and weighting at 28 oz. and with 12 ½ inches in length, overpower physically and in lumens output the M-6, but we didn’t have anything  closer to the 650 lumens of the HOLA lamp of the M-6.
And here are the beam shots

SUREFIRE M-6 HOLA lamp (650 lumens on fresh batteries, 20 minutes run time)








BOREALIS 1050 LUMENS RECHARGEABLE (50 minutes run time) 






And here the lights side by side before the shoot out.









THE ONLY REAL PROBLEM:
It is the cost of the batteries, Surefires are close to a couple dollars now with shipping, it hurts my pocket to pay that much when the light uses six of them every twenty minutes and I don’t use the light as much as when the batteries where going for a dollar each.
For the law enforcement sector, when the Agency pays for the batteries, it is not problem, but for us simple civilians like me, even that I don’t have a mortgage anymore, I have a kid with a foot in College and I have to watch out my wallet, paying $36.00 per hour to run a powerful light it is not longer fun.

It is the top of the line of the portable Surefires and at $400 it is well worth the money due to the great and precise machining and finish and the good design specially made for tactical situations.

Cheers,
Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

THE SUREFIRE E2E
here is one more:
As the Surefire E2e is a very common light in the bow hunting and gun hunting scene and also for law enforcement, here it is.


The little MN03 lamp (60 lumens for 75 minutes) in the E2e is a big performer, I like myself this little light a lot, and I think it qualifies as a tactical light to be used at close to medium range if the need arose.
The MN02 lamp can be substituted for more run time, as it is 25 lumens for 2 1/2 hours, I actually prefer this lamp for hiking  in the trails and other general chores, but I will use the 60 lumens lamp for blood trailing a deer or bear.

Red, blue and infrared filters are available from Surefire and vendors such as Cabela's. The red is used to walk in the trails or follow the cat-eye tacks when you go toward the stand in the pre-dawn darkness and don’t want to pollute the woods with light, and the blue to bring up the blood drops in the leaves.

The E2e is 4 1/2 inches long and weighs at 3 .1 oz., is available in hard anodized type  III and will not scratch easily, but it can be rough on your pocket liner.  Other finishes are available sometimes. A tear drop bezel model is done in nickel plated and the wine light in regular anodized with a wine burgundy color.

Here is a picture of a few of the versions of the E2e.








And here is the beam shot at the same distance as the others above (26 yards) and the camera placed at the same distance (12 feet to the Deer head and 18 to the Bear head).







I can tell you that the light is fairly waterproof.  I don’t have a pool to try it at a few feet, but it survived quite well in my 3  ½ gallon beer glass for several hours.






Kind regards,

Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

Hi guys,
I did this piece for a hiking club I belong to> I thought you guys could be interested.
Just please forgive me the hiking flavor.

THE MOST POWERFUL FLASHLIGHTS
LIGHTS FOR TRUCK OR CAR


Hi guys,
Yes, I know that this has nothing to do with hiking, but most of us use car or truck transportation to get to the trail head and usually carry some form of a flashlight in the vehicle.
A powerful light can be a life saver in many instances, I well remember when driving up to the Adirondacks at 2 am in an empty 87 North at a point between exit 28 and 29 (North Hudson) some wild people in a truck tried to run us over into the shoulder of the road, my wife shinned a powerful light into their windshield and they desisted in the intent and actually braked hard and disappeared.
Maybe they though that only  police cars would have such a powerful light and that it was better to look for their kicks somewhere else; the case was that the light resolved the situation for us.

Then it was the time when we used it to illuminate the scene of and accident involving a deer and a poor woman in a compact car in a dark lonely side road, where blood and the insides of the deer were everywhere and the car was inoperable.

Calling by phone from New York City to a local in the Adirondacks to get our weather information I was told of a new ruse some bad guys were using to rob and hi jack cars in roads with poor traffic in the area.
The information came handy a few weeks later when in Boreas road near the junction with Tahawus road we were flagged by a guy in a truck with the head lights illuminating a dead dog in the middle of the road. at the time I was using a car I had bought from my neighbor the cop, it had a PA system and blue lights mounted in the vicinity of the radiator; we stopped short, illuminated the area with the two million candlepower of a Borealis flashlight and hit the blue lights and PA system telling them over the mike to stay were they where and to show their hands. The guy in the truck jumped inside and did a burning tire escape even running over the body of the dog, while his confederate in the bushes at the side of the road had just barely time to dive head first into the bed of the truck.

So I though that I will show the guys in the forums what a powerful light is since I have several of them with me.

HERE IS A PICTURE OF THE LIGHTS, FROM LEFT TO RIGHT:  Maglite 3 D,  Magcharger, Ultra Stinger, Surefire M-6 Guardian, and Borealis.






AND HERE A PICTURE OF THE BATTERY STICKS AND CARRIERS FROM LEFT: The 6 volts battery stick of the Magcharger, the skinny 6 volts  battery stick of the Ultra Stinger, the plastic carrier for the six 123’s batteries of the Surefire M-6 and last the aluminum and Delryn 12 volts carrier of the Borealis 1050 lumens flashlight.








 The Maglite 3 D is the most popular light carried by almost everybody in a truck or car. The 12 ½ inches of length and the thirty one ounces of weight make also a good impact weapon for emergencies, moreover, is the affordability of the light that can be obtained almost anywhere for less than $20, and, by the way, it is a quality instrument with tight tolerances and proudly still made in the USA.
So the Maglite 3 D is going to be our first test and beam shot, the light is quite waterproof to a good extend, my neighbor’s kids use one to collect coins from the bottom of the pool in a game they have.
The Maglite 3 D output 39 lumens and runs on three of the popular D size alkaline batteries; it will run for an hour before the output drops to 20 lumens due to the sag that alkaline batteries exhibit under load.

BEAM SHOT OF THE MAGLITE 3 D  (39 LUMENS)






MAG Instruments also produce a powerful rechargeable police light called the Magcharger, www.maglite.com  this light is used by many police departments in the states and abroad; this light is the size and shape of a regular Maglite 3 D but with 2 rings of steel where the contacts for the charger are.
This light will output 200 lumens (40,000 candlepower) and I think that the price is about $120.00 a well built quality light of 12 ½ inch and a weight of thirty one ounces, it works with a 6 volt system on a stick of Ni Cads batteries; the charger will charge the light in 12 hours and as the Ni Cad batteries sometimes acquire memory, it is necessary to discharge it full and recharge to erase the memory in the batteries after using it for a couple of weeks.

BEAM SHOT OF THE MAGCHARGER (200 LUMENS)






The Streamlight Ultra Stinger is the most powerful offering from Streamlight, a well known police flashlight provider, The Ultra Stinger will output 75,000 candlepower, lumens figure is 295 lumens, it also works with a 6 volt system of rechargeable Ni Cad batteries, formed in a stick, the light is very popular with many police agencies and also recharges in 12 hours.
Police station across America have racks of Ultra Stingers in chargers waiting for the night shift to arrive, the light is a lightweight at 12 inches and 15 ounces, I think that the price is around $130 in the street as some lights can be bought at discount from the web.
The address for Streamlight is www.streamlight.com there they have the whole line of Stingers and other police and emergency services lights.

BEAM SHOT OF THE ULTRA STINGER  (295 LUMENS)







Our SWAT teams and Special Forces use for entry and to blind suspects a powerful military type flashlight called the Surefire M-6 Guardian. This light works with those powerful 3 volts Lithium batteries that are sometimes used in cameras, the flashlight uses six of them disposables batteries to run the light at 500 lumens for 20 minutes; after the 20 minutes you have to dump the batteries and get another six fresh batteries in the carrier, which is of not importance when the agency pay for the batteries, but to us civilians, dumping $12.00 worth of batteries after a 20 minutes run can get to be expensive.
This light was until recently the most powerful in the world, and Surefire sells a good quantity of them despite the tag of $400 USD.
I used one for a while in my car because it fits my glove compartment, as the light is shorter and lighter than the ones we have been discussing so far.
At 8 inches 14 ounces it is quite compact, but it will make a poor strike weapon although the powerful beam of 500 lumens will blind men or animal.
If you want more information on this light the address of Surefire is www.surefire.com


BEAM SHOT OF THE SUREFIRE M-6  (500 LUMENS)






My red rechargeable Borealis flashlight at 1050 lumens (two million candlepower) is the king of all the powerful lights and the most powerful flashlight in the world at this time.
It is made on the “host” of 3D, so replacement shells are easy available and inexpensive and the owner can replace a shell that have been scratched or dented for a mere $20 if he wishes, and in only 10 minutes transfer the special parts, (some of us take pride in good looking equipment).
This light is seen deployment with some members of the border patrol to illuminate the frontier in their quest for illegal immigration. The light can throw a powerful beam for hundred of yards and in a pinch it can be used as headlights or a landing light.
Police officers are acquiring the Borealis to use the same way that they have been using the Maglite and Magcharger, the tremendous light output makes it ideal for accident sites and traffic stops.
It uses a 12 volt system of rechargeable high current NINH batteries in a beautifully made Rolls Royce carrier, the batteries don’t have any problem with memory and the new type of batteries used in this light can be away from the charger for more than a month before it needs to be topped off, and the recharging time of the light is only 90 minutes.
The run time of this light is 50 continuous minutes; it is 12 ½ inches long and weights 28 ounces. In test ran by the maker, the light was tortured and even shot with a .22 rifle without stopping emitting light. (As a video shows in the web site).
The light sells for $320 shipped directly from the maker, which is www.BlackBearFlashlights.com


BEAM SHOT OF THE BOREALIS  (1050 LUMENS)







I thought you guys will be interested to see all these lights in action, and I pointed them to a point in the fence next to the tree with the beams and camera shooting from a 35 yards distance, this is the longest distance that I have in the back yard

Although you can not take them in your night hikes (because of the extra weight) any of them will make a good addition to your car or truck gear, who knows,  maybe they can really help you out  of a tight situation like they did for me.

Respectfully

Watchmaker


----------



## FX Jenkins

Jumping froggigger beam Batman....

watchmaker...you really do your research...which I greatly appreciate...but honestly..sometimes I worry a bit...


----------



## watchmaker

LIGHTS FOR COYOTE CALLING

Hi guys,
Perhaps it is a little presumptuous of me to initiate the post with that title; after all, my experience is limited and I donâ€™t have that many lights for night calling. But for whatever value it has, I am going to pass on the information of what I use.

Years ago, we (a group of friends and I) started cheap.  A two million candlepower spotlight was the illumination (of course, one guy was the â€œshinerâ€� and the other the shooter).  The shooting light on top of the scope was the Optronic model.  We had the small size and the medium, but both sizes were cumbersome with the cables, and the battery that had to be worn on the belt, and then the batteries seemed to be always short on juice and they didnâ€™t last more than a season.  On the other hand, the batteries are relatively cheap at around $26.00.

Optronic scope light with Johnny Steward CH-1 Howler, Carltonâ€™s call and Princeton Tec Predator headlight.








The calling equipment was a locator howler (to locate the coyotes), and the mouth call imitating a wounded rabbit by any of the predator calling makers (we started with Burham Brothers).
What we found throughout a few seasons was that the red filter in the spotlight was not really needed. If we aimed the light high, we could use the fringe of light in the outer perimeter of the beam to spot eyes at long distance, and when the shiny eyes got close enough for a shot, it was easy to put the main beam on the target.

Dennis Kirk cassette calling machine, Night Owl 4x night vision binoculars and rechargeable BOREALIS 1050 lumens flashlight.







With time and experience, we got tired of lugging around heavy spotlights and looked around for a more convenient source of illumination, turning our eyes toward the newer tactical lights with lots of lumens: the Surefire M-6 (500 lumens) and the M-4 (350 lumens) were as good as we needed.  Also we had the advantage to be able to hook one of them (the M-4) to the rifle via a one-inch ring and a Picatinny or Weaver base.
For shorter distances, we used the Surefire Centurion C-3 and the Cabelaâ€™s XGP 12 volts series. The main illumination for search was provided by a prototype of what later was to become the rechargeable BOREALIS 1050 lumens (two million candlepower) flashlight, at 28 oz. and only 12 ½ inches- a more pleasant weight and bulk to carry around than the heavy spotlights.

Remington 742 with Picatinny rail Velcro secured and a Cabelaâ€™s XPG 12 volts,  (180 lumens) Surefire M-4 (350 lumens) and Surefire Centurion III with P=91 lamp (200 lumens)






To secure the lights to the forearm of a dedicated vermin rifle it is no trick at all.  Just screw the base into the wood or composite material. To avoid drilling on fine wood, and to allow me to use any rifle (even my deer rifle), I hold the Weaver or Picatinny rail to the forearm of the rifle with two-way sticky Velcro tape.  It only needs a rubber band to stabilize the system, and the advantage is that is quickly removable without leaving any marks on the wood.
To further protect the wood from the strong adhesive of the Velcro, I use a piece of camo tape as a base.

Even though it is not required to do a successful hunt, we use now night vision to spot the animal eyes.  The Night Owl 4x compact binocular in the picture has performed well for us with the aid of an infrared filter in one of my Bear Cub lights.

We have completely abandoned the big lights that mount on top of the scope, but if people starting in the sport want one of them, Optronics offers three models, and the Australian Light Force is making inroads in the American market as the top quality light to have.

For those that donâ€™t want to bother with attachments to rifle or scope, it is entirely possible to hold a powerful light under the rifle by grip alone.  The BOREALIS with the 1050 lumens will be ideal, and several people I know do it this way, but you need big hands.  A more comfortable hold can be obtained with a C size body such as the rechargeable POLAR BEAR 426 lumens which is an extraordinarily good thrower and even outperforms lights like the Ultra Stinger and the Surefire M-4 by a long margin.

All beam shots from 35 yards.

BEAM SHOT WITH THE OPTRONICS SCOPE LIGHT






BEAMSHOT WITH THE SUREFIRE M-4






BEAMSHOT WITH THE CABELAâ€™S XPG 12 VOLTS






BEAMSHOT WITH THE ULTRA STINGER






BEAMSHOT WITH THE POLAR BEAR 426 LUMENS 
Because it started to rain, I took this picture the following night, it was very humid and the air was loaded with moisture, that is why you see it reflected in the beam






BEAMSHOT WITH THE BOREALIS 1050 lumens






This is not supposed to be a treatise or anything; simply my humble opinion and how it works for me. I am sure that many members will have others setups that will work as well as mine does.
Respectfully,
Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

MAGLITE 2 D LED
I was intrigued by this light for a while; I knew that the only difference from a regular Krypton 2 D model was in the self contained “bulb” of Luxeon LED.

Still I wanted to try it against a regular Krypton bulb model to see if the increase in price was going to provide an increase in performance.
Recently the Krypton White Star bulb specifications was upped to 36.5 lumens and 16,200 candlepower, I have in my arsenal a brand new Maglite 2 d with Krypton bulb and I just bought a new 2D LED model for the test, you can see them in the picture side by side, they are the two black lights.
The red is also a Maglite “shell” or “host” as I like to call them, but the interior have been changed into a Black Bear 720 lumens powerhouse.
If you are not familiar with the modifications of Black Bear Flashlights, they are full of special components and some skilled labor to convert the regular 2 D’s, 3D’s and other formats, into incredible bright lights outputting 220, 426. 720, 856 and 1050 lumens.







In playing the new LED against the Krypton model, my observation is that the LED light produces a more smoother beam than the Krypton model, the intensity of the beam is, in my opinion not changed, but is of course, whiter.

You can see the results here in my pictures taken at 35 yards distance. I have not seen any place in the package or in the instructions where it mentions the amount of lumens emitted by the three watts Luxeon diode of the new light, but the pictures will help to visualize it.

THE 2D KRIPTON BULB






THE 2 D WITH 3 WATTS LED






AND THE BLACK BEAR 720 LUMENS







The package mention the increased battery life and the more rugged emitter (LED’s doesn’t have a filament to burn and can last for 100,000 hours) so the light is an improvement over the Krypton model.
The light has a good throw thanks to the two inch diameter reflector that really help to deliver a beam at long distance, it is the best thrower of all the 3 watts LED in the market, it is an ideal light to keep in car or truck for emergencies and even if necessary, to use as a whacking tool (who knows, you may need it to check for proper inflation in the tires).

The light was on sale at Wal-Mart and I paid $25.00 for it, I think that for that price you get a LOT of quality in a very rugged light that will take abuse and even work underwater.
I recommend the new Maglite 2 D 3 watts LED highly, at 23 oz and ten inches long it is not too heavy but it makes a good impact tool, I know, I have used one to drive tent stakes when camping in the wild.

As for the Black Bear 720 lumens of Black Bear Flashlights, this is a light in another dimension, the internals parts are made with infinite precision and the highest material quality, the Rolls Royce battery carrier (it carriers six rechargeable Nimh batteries) is a work of art, the reflector is a heavy walled solid aluminum and the bulb holder is a quality aluminum and ceramic component, the lens is Pyrex and the torch is heavily modified for the lowest internal resistance.
This Rolls Royce of a flashlight largely hand made, is driving a super-bulb producing 720 lumens of light, only superated by the BOREALIS 1050 lumens, another Black Bear product that is made on the host of the 3 D, 12 ½ inches long and 28 oz.
www.BlackBearFlashlights.com

Back to the Maglite 2 D, LED this light is a quality product made proudly in the USA, the threads are cut with precision and without play and the interior is anodized as well as the outside, the tolerances are minimal and to think that all this quality can be had for less than $30 USD is a miracle of new manufacturing techniques. If some of you are old enough, you may remember that when the new Maglite came into the market in the 1980’s the retail price were $60 USD and the government agencies were flocking to buy them at that price, for the increased quality and innovation that it represented over the other lights in the market then.
www.Maglite.com

For years I had kept a 2D in the glove compartment of my cars and in the trunk the more powerful 6 D’s; I had two of them, one fitted with an orange traffic cone for road emergencies.
The addition of LED technology make the Maglites better than ever, there is many more lights using 3 watts LED’s on the market, but none with the reach of the Maglite and as affordable as they are.

All the best
Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

TWO, BLOOD TRACKING LIGHTS
BEAR CUB 220 LUMENS AND SUREFIRE M-4, 225 LUMENS

Hi guys,
I am the official tracker for our little group of seven bow hunters. Because of the small patch of private woods that we have for hunting, and to preserve the unpolluted area, all tracking is done only after dark when the hunt is over.
Our rules are that no more than two persons will retrieve the deer; this is to keep the woods as free of human odor as possible, not to spoil our chances for the next morning hunt.

I have had a lot of experience with blood tracking lights, since my father first taught me how to do it with the old gas Coleman lantern.
One thing that the old timers had right was the need for intense WHITE light. As time change, there was not need anymore to go back to the truck for the old lantern; the new crop of intense white light pioneered by the tactical lights used for SWAT and Special Forces can do the job of making that blood trail as clear as during the day.

At this point, a word about the blue lights now in use for this task, and is that in many situations they are completely useless, as I learned when I tested one of them by following a wounded bear in the Maine woods in late August. The black drop of blood blended so well with the dark green vegetation of the Maine woods, that it was impossible to track it using that light.
BLUE LIGHT







WHITE LIGHT







I am a flashaholic, a disease that is kept in check only by buying and using lights, as I own more than two hundred of them; I am well aware what is good and for what purpose. That is why I am telling my readers that for blood tracking you need a very intense white light of not less than 200 lumens.
That figure rules out LED lights, not only they don’t make the grade in lumens output, they are poor penetrators in fog and are poor distance throwers.
Enter high output incandescent lights with good throw.
Not many of them out there, Surefire for sure was the pioneer with the M-4 and the M-6 lights; the M-6 with the 350 lumens lamp can run for 60 minutes, but it uses six of the expensive 123’s batteries, costing  $12 per hour run. The M-4 with the 225 lumens lamp is what I have used for years with satisfaction, except for the cost of $8 per hour, as some tracking jobs sometimes took more than 60 minutes.

THE SUREFIRE M-4 AND THE RECHARGEABLE BEAR CUB 







The M-4 is 9 inches long and quite light in weight, it have a stippled reflector that diffuses the light into a flood, which in my opinion is more flood than it is needed, I would like to see this light marketed with a smooth reflector for more useable throw, as sometimes the wounded deer circle back toward the open fields, and to spot one lying dead in the middle of the field more throw is needed.
For more about the Surefire M-4 ($330) contact Surefire at www.surefire.com

BEAMSHOTS FROM 26 YARDS, CAMERA AT 12 FEET FROM DEER

BEAMSHOT OF THE SUREFIRE M-4







The rechargeable Bear Cub is made by Black Bear Flashlights; it uses two state of the art Lithium Ion rechargeable batteries for 90 minutes run time outputting 220 lumens. This light is made 
using the “host” of a maglite 2 C, which means than after years of hard use when the light is scratched or dented, you can renew it just by buying a new “host” for about $14.00.
The light is also 9 inches long, it has a smooth reflector that concentrates the beam and shoots it a long way, no problem with this light in spotting a dead deer in the middle of the field. The light is sold with a Li Ion charger that will charge the batteries in 3 ½ hours, so it is no problem to have it ready for the next morning, fully charged. These batteries last for 1,000 recharges so you have 1500 hours of use before needing another set of batteries. Before the M-4 can run for 1500 hours it will have spend $12,000 in batteries!
Extra lightweight Lithium Ion rechargeable batteries cost $30 per pair, so carrying an extra pair in a pocket will give you another 90 minutes of white intense tracking light.
When these lights are not used for tracking they make a formidable tactical light for home defense, with the capability of momentarily blinding an opponent.
The Bear Cub is available from the maker for $130 shipped, for more about this light contact www.BlackBearFlashlights.com

BEAMSHOT OF THE BEAR CUB








Both of these lights will beat handily a 250,000 lumens spotlight; they are very convenient to carry in a pack or fanny-pack or even a large pocket. I use a red light to enter the woods without polluting them with light; I make a habit of always carrying my Bear Cub in my pack, ready for the most important chore of the hunting season, the retrieval of a wounded deer. I think that is our obligation to the game to make our best efforts to retrieve the deer we shoot, the use of the proper tool for tracking blood is imperative to aid in such efforts.

All the best
Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

3 LED CAP LIGHT
BY MASTER VISION

I have seem them advertised in several catalogues, but never actually used one, and I wanted to know how good the light was and how practical for hunting or hiking.

The cap light is drive by two coin cell batteries # 2032 and reported to last for 75 hours, WOW!
The light weight 1.24 oz. with the batteries installed, which it will endear to many ultra lights hikers, the instructions also report 36,000 Millumes (which I have never hear of them before) as in the industry we use lumens or candlepower to measure the output from lights.

The three LED’s are adjusted to focus at a central spot at close distance and the “white light” has a strong tint of purple.

The light can be clipped only in the underneath of the cap, as if trying to put it on the top of the bill the curved casing will prevent the clips from engaging. I will have preferred that the light be in top of the bill, but in use it really didn’t put any annoying reflections into my eyes.







The cost of the light is only $9,99  USD so it may be unfair to compare it to my Peltz Tikka with 3 LED’s but that is what I had used for years to hike well marked trails.
My Tikka is a much whiter light and with much more throw in the beam, this light maximum range will be about 20 feet, I shudder to think that some people will use it for hunting and get lost as a reward.

For chores inside the house it will be okay, I see this light could be a help in looking inside the hood of the car and for working at replacing a switch in the wall.






This time it will not be any beam shots as the light is so poor unless is in top of the target that will interfere with the camera.
The information about the run time of 75 hours is printed in the back of the package, while in the interior of the sheet of paper the instructions in English and Spanish give the runtime as 24-36 hours.

Best regards

Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

RAYOVAC SPORTMAN XTREME
2AA 3 WATTS LUXEON FLASHLIGHT

I found this one at Wal-Mart and a fortunate find it was, the light is about the size of a Surefire L-4 or Surefire E2L, it even has a switch similar in operation to the Z-52 switch of the Surefire, press once for momentary, and twist the tail cap for permanent.

The package claims 80 lumens and it probably is, but of course, due to the small reflector and being a diode, the light is diffused and doesn’t have good throw, but good enough to make it comparable with other Luxeon III’s that I have seen at much higher prices.






Yes, the price was $25.00 and therefore makes this light a bargain, and another great feature is while others lights consume the expensive 123’s, this one works with two AA batteries.

The body holds a nice clip that makes it unnecessary to carry the light in a holster. It even has a lanyard if you want to keep it with you when you open your hand to do any other task.

The run time is given at two hours, which is good and even better than others lights of this power can give even using 123 batteries.
If you need more runtime than this, you can buy the exact light in the 1 watt version with an output of 45 lumens and a runtime of five hours.
For a long time I have been using rechargeable Nimh AA batteries. I use them for all my power-hungry gadgets, GPS’s, two-way radios, cameras, etc. The Nimhs provide me no-guilt runtime and, at the same time, helps the environment.

Beam shot at 26 yards, camera at 18 feet from the target.  I moved the deer up front a little, so the background and the leaves from my cherry tree will not interfere with the picture. I should cut the overgrown bushes that are taking over the fence, but the weather hasn’t cooperated lately for doing yard work.






Cheers,
Watchmaker


----------



## doenightmare

Excuse me Mr Watchmaker - got a light? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Gaswamp

great stuff watchmaker thanks.


----------



## Lead Poison

This is a great thread!!!!!!!!!

Now, please tell us which common brand of batteries is the best.

Please keep us updated on any new lights and/or sale prices as they are offered.


----------



## watchmaker

Lead Poison said:


> This is a great thread!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now, please tell us which common brand of batteries is the best.
> 
> Please keep us updated on any new lights and/or sale prices as they are offered.



AAA, AA, C. D, are Duracell and Energizer
AA rechargeable Nimh are POWEREX 2700
CR 123's batteries is SUREFIRE and DURACELL

I have had bad experiences with cheap 123's batteries.

Cheers
Watchmaker


----------



## Ace12

"Streamlight Argo HP" is my choice for a hunting light and  is a great work light also.

http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/streamlight_argohp.htm


----------



## Hooked On Quack

*Encore Mr. Watchmaker/ flashlightologist*

Daaaaaaaaaaang!!!  I think I've seen the light!!!


----------



## watchmaker

DEAL EXTREME VERSUS P-60 LAMP 
FOR SUREFIRE TWO CELLS

A while ago I bought one of the Deal Extreme new Cree lamps advertised to fit the Surefires for two cells, like in the 6P, G-2, Z-2, C-2 etc.

Yesterday I installed it in a Surefire G-2 (the yellow one). The fit is not exactly perfect, as you can see in the picture, the lamp is a little longer than necessary and the bezel doesn’t close all the way, like in the green G-2.
I guess I can fix the gap by instating an O ring, a trip to Home Depot to get one in necessary.







Inside the house, at short range the output is considerable; I think that at the short distance inside the house I will prefer it over the P-60 lamp.
Outside, the P-60 lamp is giving me more range and more picture detail up to maybe 45 yards, at my usual range of 26 yards (where I test all my lights against the deer head) I will say that they both go head to head, as you may see in the pictures in the general illumination department, BUT the definition of the foliage to the right of the tree (at the height of the posted sign) is better with the P-60 incandescent lamp.








Many G-2’s gets to be mounted in carbines like the M-4 or M-16, I have people ask me if I will use the Deal Extreme lamp in them, (As they suppose to resist recoil better), well, no, I still prefer the P-60 lamp for the extended range and even better the P-61 lamp for the increase brightness and coverage with their 120 lumens.

G=2 WITH DEAL EXTREME, RANGE 26 YARDS, CAMERA 12 FEET.







G-2 WITH P-60 LAMP 








Any way it is not recoil that break filament lamps, but it is the vibration of many rounds while the filament is very hot, that explain why during the 1920’s and to the 60’s tigers were hunted from machans using regular 2 and 3 D flashlights clamped to the barrel in powerful rifles like the 470 Nitro Express, without any trouble with the bulbs. It seems that one or two shots, will not affect the filament, no matter how much the recoil is.
After all the filament is very lightweight and the inertia is just not there, because the lack of real weight.

All the best

Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

DEAL XTREME LAMP, AGAIN

HI GUYS, THIS IS A COLLABORATION FROM 
CHEVROFREAK

The problem with the Deal Extreme modules is that none of them use thermal regulation to reduce the drive current to the LED to control the temperature of the lamp. LED's do not like high heat. It reduces their efficiency, shortens their lives, and can cause the tint of the light output to change.

The Nitrolon body of the G2 acts as an insulator rather than a conductor, so that heat just stays inside of the lamp and cooks the LED. These modules are better suited for use in aluminum bodied flashlights like the 6P. They'll work alright for short bursts in the G2 (I'd say a max of 5 minutes) but extended use is not recommended outside of an emergency.

Surefire recently released a G2L and 6PL that uses their P60L LED module. It has a sensor under the LED to cut the current back when the LED gets hot, in order to prolong life. Well, the G2L has only been out for a few months now and Surefire has already made a change in it. They swapped the Nitrolon bezel out for an aluminum one in order to help dissipate heat.

Since they did this with a light that uses a thermally regulated module, it makes you wonder just how incredibly hot the non-thermally regulated modules actually get. Actually, I don't have to wonder since I tested a Deal Extreme 4068 module in a G2 and after just a few minutes it was too hot to hold in my hand, and the tint of the beam had shifted blue. It was perfectly fine in an aluminum bodied flashlight, though.


----------



## whitworth

*Dang, more ways to separate a hunter*

from his money.  

I use about the cheapest batteries and cheapest flashlight. Probably should move up a bit.    

Heck, you could be totally night blind and use one of those batteries/flash lights.


----------



## watchmaker

THE BEAR CUB
SMALL LIGHT BIG PERFORMANCE

Not long ago to get magnum illumination out of a flashlight, I had to drop down the tube, six of the big D batteries on a Maglite 6 D size.
That the light weights three pounds one ounce and measures 19 ½ inches was just incidental to the use if I wanted to get a really good, powerful beam.

Later Surefire come up with small lights that could take two and three or four small but powerful 123’s camera batteries, some of those lights, come up and surpass the 181 lumens of the big Maglite 6 D.
I am thinking now of the specialty tactical light than Surefire have as the M-4 that uses four of the 123 batteries for 225 lumens for one hour run time.
Incidentally the M-4 is not precisely inexpensive, costing $330 USD from Surefire or their dealers.

The only problem is that the little 3 volts batteries are quite expensive, and using four of them for one hour run time can cost you $8.00 for that hour.
And that is if you buy them at discount over the Internet, when purchased in the camera stores (such as Wal Mart) the little 3 volts batteries cost as much as $4 each.

So a light of the size of the Surefire M-4 (9 inches long) was highly desired if it could be made to run on rechargeable batteries, to avoid the big battery expense of the M-4.

Enter the Bear Cub, a nine inches light, with a 13 oz. weight that is rechargeable and uses Lithium Ion batteries. 
This little light makes 220 lumens for 90 minutes of run time, and then recharges its two batteries with a fast charger that is included, in three and a half hours.
The Lithium Ion batteries can be recharged up to 1,000 times and when they eventually get depleted can be replaced with $30.

HERE IS A PICTURE OF THE BLACK BEAR CUB LIGHT, NEXT TO THE SUREFIRE M-4.






AND HERE NEXT TO THE MAGLITE 6 D






And here a couple of beam shots at 26 yards for comparison.

MAGLITE 6 D 






BEAR CUB






Yes the little rechargeable Bear Cub is characterized for an intense white light, and a run time of 90 minutes, all in a small size that can fit in any glove compartment or trench coat pocket.
Best Wishes


Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

THE BOREALIS FLASHLIGHT
1050 LUMENS

Three years ago the Borealis flashlight was conceived to be the most powerful military/police flashlight in the world. At 1050 lumens the beam of light is very similar to a two million candlepower spotlight, all that power cased in a 12 ½ inches long, 28 oz. light, that will run for 50 minutes before needing a recharge. Then the light uses a fast RC charger that does the job of recharging the high current batteries in 90 minutes.

Three years ago everybody was in awe of the Surefire M-6, a military/police light that makes 500 lumens for 20 minutes run time on six disposable 123â€™s batteries, at a cost of almost $12 per twenty minutes run.
When the agency pays for the batteries, all is well, but for the civilians that wanted to have those mega lumens of light, there was no option. Black Bear Flashlights wanted to produce a rechargeable light that surpassed the M-6 and still be affordable for those with mortgages and families, and the result was the Borealis 1050 lumens flashlight.

The light was conceived to make use of a well known flashlight shell that is available anywhere, that way after years of hard use, the shell can be replaced for less than $20 USD and in ten minutes of the ownerâ€™s time.
The super-bulb that is almost 3 ½ amps needs some very powerful batteries; those nine AA batteries of high current are housed inside a Rolls Royce battery carrier that has also a charging port on the negative side. Plugging the RC fast charger in this port for 90 minutes, will recharge the powerful AA Nimh batteries.

THE ROLLS ROYCE BATTERY CARRIER AND THE RC FAST CHARGER








The Borealis also has some especial components to cope with the increased heat from the bulb. A ceramic switch/bulb holder, a solid aluminum reflector and a Pyrex lens, take care of the high temperature issue.


The BOREALIS is the highest intensity incandescent flashlight available in the market. Some HIDâ€™s lights throw more lumens, but those are considered searchlights and not flashlights; as a HID can take as much as 30 seconds to start up, they are NOT instantaneous as the incandescent flashlights are.

HERE ARE SOME COMPARISON BEAM SHOTS AT 35 YARDS WITH THE MOST POWERFUL MILITARY/POLICE FLASHLIGHTS.
THE CONTENDERS FROM LEFT;
MAGLITE 3 D, MAGCHARGER, ULTRA STINGER, SUREFIRE M-6, AND BOREALIS







MAGLITE 3 D (the most popular police flashlight)







MAGCHARGER







ULTRA STINGER







SUREFIRE M-6







BOREALIS  RECHARGEABLE











Black Bear Flashlights spends several hours on each light working on fixing all the internal resistance issues and pro-gold all contacts and components for an increased conductivity. This results in their trademark of intense WHITE light as more voltage reaches the super-bulb. This bulb is not a flashlight bulb, but one made for powerful medical instruments.

THE BOREALIS ROYAL MODEL, WITH THE NEW LOW PROFILE STAINLESS STEEL CRENELLATED BEZEL AND QUICK DETACH SWIVEL.







Police officers have adopted the Borealis for its tremendous throw and flood capabilities; hunters have abandoned their spotlights for the easy carrying of the Borealis, and civilians looking for a powerful light for the car or for home defense are flocking to the Borealis flashlight.
Respectfully
Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

Another independent review of the Borealis flashlight.

http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220352

Cheers
Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

ULTRA FIRE FMR1 REBEL LUXEON
200 LUMENS
ONE CR 123 A BATTERY

I bought this light from Deal Extreme for $23.24 shipped. I was very curious to try one of the Rebel 200 lumen new Luxeons and I think this is the best way to try one inexpensively.

The light has a click on, click off switch and five modes of intensities.  The low mode is 30 lumens and is said to last for 24 hours.  Another is 100 lumens for six hours, and the 200 lumens mode is three hours; then you have a strobe mode and an SOS mode.

I used a new Battery Station 123 and in the high 200 mode it lasted for ½ an hour, and it gets hot very quick. I donâ€™t know if the poor run time is the fault of the battery that was under-charged, or if the light will perform the same with others 123â€™s, but that is the results I got.







Due to the small head, the flood effect is quite pronounced and the throw is poor for a 200 lumen light, but I was expecting it to be that way based on experience with other small headed keychain-type lights.







Two hundred lumens in a two inch head of an incandescent will put a level of illumination that is tremendous in comparison to the small head of the Rebel 200 lumens. So we are in a time when we can no longer make an assessment based on the lumens figure, that is when the comparison pictures that I have been taken show the value, as the viewer can see for himself how the different lights with the same value in lumens output perform in real life.

If I consider the low price I like the little light in general, excepting the side switch that can be a little hard to find in a rush, as it is kind of recessed in the head of the light and difficult to find by feel alone. I will have preferred a tail switch such as I have in my Fenix L1D, but it is a tremendous price difference between the two lights, so all things considered I think that the Ultra fire is a great value, and I can put up with the side switch.

After trying to like the clip for a couple of weeks, I ended throwing it away, it is too flimsy and I will not trust it to keep the light in my pocket. The light is regular anodized, but had stood well the use in my pocket with keys and coins.

Here is my usual 26-yard beam shot against my deer head with the Ultra Fire 200 lumens







And here is a beam shot with the 220 lumens Bear Cub rechargeable that sport a two inch head and have a range of 150 yards.







All the best,
Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

*happy New Year To My Friends And Forum Staff


Watchmaker​*


----------



## watchmaker

STREAMLIGHT TWIN TASK 2 L

It is easy for me to do an objective review of this light. I have been using a couple of them for two years, quite often (not exclusively because I own other lights also for everyday use).

The light has performed extremely well for me. The Twin Task uses for power two lithium 3 volts, 123 batteries, and it have two light sources, one xenon bulb of 72 lumens and three Nichia 5mm LED’s of about 7 lumens each.
The LED mode will last for 28 hours (I have to take the word of the manufacturer for this, because I haven’t done a run time that long). And the Xenon bulb’s run time will last for 2 ½ hours.
The light is quite comfortable in the hand and similar to others 123’s lights, measuring 1.34” wide and 5.43“ long, and weighing at 3.37 oz.

Due to the micro-faceted reflector, the flood with the three LED’s or the Xenon bulb is ample.  If you don’t have to illuminate things at a distance the light is useful for chores inside the house or in the campsite or trail.
I have used it mostly with the three LED’s and I have come to believe the run time of 28 hours claimed by the manufacturer because after two years of sporadic use the light is still going in the same battery set.

The switch is on top of the head, as this is not a “tactical” light I found the switch convenient, so does my wife, that have the same model but in Titanium finish.
The focus is adjustable, but even in the tight setting the light have a lot of flood. I have lend my second light to my hunting pal Frank, that left it on the three stand for a week, on returning the light it was just the same in finish having weathered the week without any mark or discoloration. So, I didn’t have any problem dunking it for a couple of hours in a big glass of water to see if it really was waterproof, and yes, it was, so far at this depth.







The beam shot at 26 yards using the xenon bulb doesn’t look impressive at all, and that is because the reflector is designed for extreme flood, but that is okay, this light is mostly for using indoors, walking the dog or for hiking a trail at the most.







In this picture one of my Twin Task have a Velcro tape, this match with the Velcro in my baseball cap, and allow me to have my hands free for doing any chores while directing the illumination where I am looking.






The street price is about $32 USD and I think that it is quite reasonable for the quality of the product, based on my experience with it I can recommend it highly.

Best regards

Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

THE BLACK BEAR 720 LUMENS
RECHARGEABLE FLASHLIGHT

The Black Bear 720 lumens flashlight is 10 inch long and weights 23 oz. It has all the same high quality state of the art components as its bigger sister the Borealis 1050 lumens.

The Black Bear is made on the “host” of the Maglite 2 D., which is one of the advantages of the Black Bear System, as when after hard use, if the light is scratched or dented, a new host can be replaced inexpensively available almost anywhere, and the transfer of parts takes only ten minutes of the owner’s time.

The only difference between the Borealis and the Black Bear 720 (beside the shorter length) is in the shorter Rolls Royce battery carrier (for six batteries) and the reduced voltage super-bulbs.
The light has a 40 minutes run time and outputs an incredible 720 lumens, all this with rechargeable Nimh in the Rolls Royce battery carrier. This unit plugs into the charger for a 4 ½ hours charge.

THE BLACK BEAR 720,  ROLLS ROYCE BATTERY CARRIER AND CHARGER







It is almost impossible to talk about the Black Bear 720 without mention its closest competition, the Surefire M-6.
The Surefire M-6 is well known in the tactical circles as the light used by SWAT teams and Special Forces, This light that cost close to $400, is 500 lumens for a run time of 20 minutes, running on six disposable 123 batteries, yes that is right! it uses six batteries, a value of $12 for a 20 minutes run time.

THE BB720 IS NOT MUCH LARGER THAN THE M-6, AND IT HAS A BETTER BATTERY CARRIER







Clearly, the Black Bear 720 lumens is a better value as the batteries are rechargeable, with a life of 1.000 recharges and the run time is of 40 minutes.
When the BB 720 needs new batteries after 666 hours of running, a new set costs only $30.
While the M-6 has only one choice in reflector finish, the light stippled, the BB720 has a choice of four reflector finish, to customize the light to your work. Wildlife officers doing deer census in the field will want the long throw capabilities of the Smooth (mirror finish) reflector, same as firefighters that need to punch a hole in the smoke. Others can use the Orange Peel for a little more flood, and the law enforcement officers will like the capabilities of illuminating an entire warehouse with the extra flood provided by the Light Stippled and Medium Stippled reflectors.



None of the other incandescent flashlights used for military/police work will get near the lumens output of the BB720, the Magcharger is 200 lumens and the most powerful of the Streamlights, the Ultra Stinger, is 295 lumens.
The shorter size of the Black Bear 720 makes it a natural to store in the car, inside the glove compartment, and it is not too heavy to be carried in a trench coat or overcoat pocket and the power in lumens compares to a car’s headlights or to a one and a half million candlepower spotlight, really an amazing performance for a light of this size.

Surefire M-6 






Black Bear 720







Like its bigger sister the Borealis 1050 lumens, (12 ½ inches 28 oz.),  the BB720 is hand made one by one on a semi-custom basis, using state of the art components and lots of hand labor to reduce internal resistance to make the white light that is the trademark of the Black Bear Flashlights.

All the best
Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

INOVA X5 T LED FLASHLIGHT

My INOVAS X5 Tactical are about two years old; I bought them because the futuristic design, quality of materials and workmanship and because of the revolutionary technical advances in illumination was state of the art at the time of my purchases.

The INOVA X5 is a beautiful light, the smooth soft flood provided by the five Nichias 5mm LED’s is unparallel (or was at the time) in flood light illumination for short range.
Comparing it with others LED lights of the time like the Peltz Tikka (3 LED’s) the illumination provided by the elegant INOVA was far superior in flood and in range.

Probably the reason is the two 123’s batteries that the light works with, we have here 6 volts of power for the five Nichias, providing up to twenty hours of run time.







Physically the light is 865.” in diameter and 4.75 “long and weights 3.56 oz. the flats along the body provide a nice grip, the tail cap is knurled very fine and it have a transverse hole for a lanyard. The tail cap is a “tactical” one in the sense that it can be pushed momentarily (on the soft pad) for illumination or can be locked steady for constant by screwing it more. It also have a lock up feature (unscrewing the tail cap a little) to prevent accidental activation.

I think that I paid about $37 or so for this light, it is a high quality light and worth the money, it will not have a long range and the stated 120 feet in the literature of the package seems a little excessive to my eyes, in any case it is a flood light and not a light for distance.

For the same reason I am not doing a beam shot to my customary deer target at 26 yards, the camera will not process enough light at that distance.
But this beam shot at 13 feet can’t give you an idea of the soft even flood illumination with a more intense center.









There are some X5 that have a different switch (one that is not tactical) these lights doesn’t have the “T” denomination in the package.
 The user of this light for the first time will be surprised by the arrangement of the batteries.  They are installed with the positive going toward the tail cap.  The threaded tail cap is butter smooth in the threads, high quality all the way in this light, good solid feel without being heavy and according to the literature, crush-proof to two thousand pounds.

The lights come in black matte anodizing or satin nickel, (called Titanium finish)  and I have one of them sporting RED LED light, this red light X5T for some reason needs only one 123 battery. This is the light I use to drain all capacity from 123’s batteries that can not longer power my incandescent Surefire Centurion III. You can get several more hours of illumination from those “depleted” 123’s when used in this light.
Although we have now more powerful LED lights, the INOVA can provide many hours of illumination from the batteries and is a pleasure to use such a well constructed and designed high quality torch.
Cheers

Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

THE FENIX T-1
TACTICAL LIGHT
Fenix has come out with a new LED tactical light. It runs on two 123 batteries and outputs in the high setting 225 lumens for 1.5 hours. In the low setting of sixty lumens it lasts, according to the instructions, 10 hours.
This new light uses a Cree Premium Q-5 7090 XR-E that is said to make 225 lumens.  It could very well be as it trounces every other LED light that I have in the stables, including my darling E2e modded with MacGizmo PR T head.

The light output is really impressive for an LED; it even has a very decent throw that is sufficient for tactical use inside and even outside. 
I have tested it against other tactical lights like my Surefire Centurion III with P-91 lamp (200 lumens) and it really compares very well, to the point that I will carry from now on the new T-1 instead of the Centurion III.

My neighbor’s door is 50 yards away and the light illuminates the target quite well. The package says that the range is 200 yards, which is an exaggeration, and I can’t see any illumination at a target placed 200 yards away. My regular testing for long distance is a hydrant at 88 yards and a group of trees at 111 yards. This light will illuminate the hydrant, barely. I can see that the outline of the hydrant is there (The same with the Centurion III) but I can’t make out any detail or see it sharply. If the target were a human at that distance, I will be not able to tell if it is a bad guy with a gun or a nun with a cell phone.

My incandescent rechargeable Bear Cub light at 220 lumens can illuminate the hydrant and the group of trees at 111 yards and go beyond, It is well known that incandescent provide longer range and better definition. Granted the Bear Cub has a bigger reflector and the light itself is longer at 9 inches.

THE BEAR CUB 220 LUMENS, THE FENIX 225 AND THE SUREFIRE CENTURION III WITH P-91, 200 LUMENS







The T-1 has a massive head with a wall of 4.5 mm thickness, and the light is quite heavy in comparison with other tactical lights. But it is the price you pay for running an LED at 225 lumens, as all this mass of metal is needed to divert the heat away from the batteries.
You may know that the LED’s unlikely incandescent that throw the heat forward as infrared, accumulate heat near the source of light, that is why they have to have a heavy heat sink, this heavy head act as one.
Otherwise the heat will reach the batteries and when a certain point is reached the internal protection that the 123’s batteries have, will cut down the juice, and stop the light.
So, they advertise the light as been built like a tank, but now you know what is the real reason behind all that metal at the head.
The light is say to be waterproof and it passed my four hour test in a BIG glass filled with water. Now in winter is no way that I am going to test it further by doing some diving.
I love the switch; it is just have the right feel for the momentary action, so good that it can be strobe as fast as you want if that is your cup of tea for tactical encounters. It is permanent on by clicking it, and can be unscrewed to put it in safe mode for when you carry the light in luggage or back pack.

The tail cap of the switch has a hole for a lanyard that is included and you can stand the light on its tail cap on a flat surface for a candle mode. What you cannot do is use this light with the Roger-Surefire or cigar grip because the rubber button is recessed flat with the tail cap.
Inside the package I found a spare button and O rings, I applaud that move by Fenix, and it is appreciated as some of us use the lights hard.

The T-1 comes with a holster, which is okay, but it also have a sturdy clip that grasp my belt very well and lower the profile on your waist in comparison with the holster. The only thing about the clip is that it rubs on the body of the light when you want to access the low mode of 60 lumens. We will see how good is the hard anodized type III as the clip is rubbing against the light with a good pressure and I suspect will be soon marked by a line.
BEAM SHOT OF THE THREE LIGHTS ABOVE, 26 YARDS RANGE, CAMERA AT 12 FEET

FENIX T-1






SUREFIRE CENTURION III WITH P-91 LAMP






BEAR CUB 220 LUMENS






Anyway I think that the Fenix T-1 is one of the better lights that have hit the market lately, it is very rugged and is very well made, and well worth the price of 76 USD that I have paid for it.
Regards

Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

THE CLASSIC SUREFIRE E1E EXECTUTIVE ELITE
FLASHLIGHT

This light is a beauty, short, light weight, with considerable power and with a decent run time for an incandescent light
In today’s market it is a little obsolete in the power department, as the Fenix line of small pocket/key chain lights put out more lumens and have more features.

Still, the Surefire E1e is the “classic” small light that arrived at a time when 15 lumens was only achieved with big lights using 2D batteries.

The E1e is extremely well made and finished in hard anodized type III in an olive drab finish; it weights 2.20 ounces and has a length of 3.40 inches. The lens is Pyrex and the reflector is stochastic, meaning that is finished with a light stippled pattern that makes the beam free of defects, rings and artifacts.

The light runs on one of the RC123’s batteries with a run time of 1.5 hours, the beam is nice, but will not throw far as the reflector is quite small, and small reflectors produce quite a flood.

The tail cap has three positions: unscrewed a couple of turns  it will lock up the light (what is considered a safety position); screwed a little more, will allow activation of the momentary position by pressing the rubber button; screwed further, will activate the light on constant.







The little light charges the battery from the front, that means you have to take the head out to install the battery, as there is not enough room for the battery to enter if you remove the tail cap, as in most other lights.

The 15 lumens lamp is called MN01, and is 15 lumens of course; the MN02 is 25 lumens but it’s used in the E series Surefire that carries two batteries, as is the more powerful 60 lumens MN03.

I see this light as ideal for a woman’s purse or a man’s pocket. Although the retail price is  $79 USD the light is so well made that is worth it. Finally, the light sports a clip that can be used to clip it to the edge of a pocket for quick retrieval, or to the bill of a cap if you need to do some chore using two hands.
Cheers

Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

HUSKY 2D 3 WATT LED LIGHT

I was at Home Depot and I spied a new light in the flashlight section. The new torch is a HUSKY brand, which is a brand name of Home Depot. I have used some of their inexpensive lights; they are made in China and represent a good value in some models.

The new light uses two D batteries (that are included in the package) and the source of light is a three watt LED. The difference in this torch is that the switch activates three different levels of illumination.
The package lacks any instructions and doesn’t even mention the output of the light or the run time. So I am guessing that the first mode (the first click) is a 12 lumens light, second click at 40 lumens and the last click about 80 lumens.

The idea of having three different levels is good, it will conserve battery juice when you just need a little light for illumination, and at the same time, the other two settings are there for more lumens when you need to reach farther or put out more intensity.
As this thread is all about comparisons, I decided to pit the new HUSKY against a Maglite 2D LED 3 watt that I bought a few months ago. I purchased the Maglite from Wal Mart for $24 USD, but I think that it was on sale at the time, still price wise the two lights. Compare.

The HUSKY is ½” shorter, otherwise they compare physically to each other and they weight the same, although the HUKY have a slightly smaller head.
The outside of the Husky is finished in a slightly duller anodizing than the Maglite; both lights look handsome on the outside.
In the inside the Husky shows the threads of the tail-cap, body and head very rough. Removing the head I found an adequate heat sink, although the mounting of the LED looks a little lousy. I wanted to take a look at the reflector and plastic lens, but it was not possible to remove the bezel despite my superhuman and my weight-lifter friend efforts - the bezel seems to have been super-glued in place.

The tail-cap sports a flimsy lanyard that I will not trust to hold the light for long, and looking inside at the switch, I found it very cheesy looking, more appropriate for a toy than for a flashlight. The little strip of metal where the battery makes contact with the switch, it doesn’t look good either.

The Maglite 2D on the other hand, is a high quality product with butter smooth threads, a switch that will last forever and a lot of well thought-out features (cam action, self cleaning switch, etc).
The Maglite is an American product that should cost much more of what it does now. Old timers may recall that when they first show up in the 1980’s the price tag was $60 USD and that they were selling like hot cakes, the engineering of the Maglite was at that time well above any of the existing lights, including the Kel-Lite.

In the picture you can see the Maglite 2D LED on left, the Husky light in the middle, and the red one on right is a Black Bear 720 lumens, (1 ½ million candlepower) a custom made light that shows how much illumination we can put into a Maglite “host” 2D, with a little ingenuity, and if the people are willing to pay the price of a custom product.







Here are the beam shots for comparison, 35 yards to the fence.

HUSKY 3 watt






MAGLITE 3 watt






BLACK BEAR 720 LUMENS







My impression is that the Maglite has a much better beam, in color rendition and in intensity. Also, I can throw the beam of the Maglite much further than the Husky, even that both lights are 3 watt, the Maglite is better in quality of LED and power.
Granted - the Maglite has a 2” full reflector, while the Husky could be only 1 ¾ “  that could account for the better throw, but the Maglite definitely has a whiter beam and it is more intense.


All the best
Watchmaker


----------



## Gaswamp

sent you a pm watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

Q-BEAM MAX MILLION II
TWO MILLION CANDLEPOWER
SPOTLIGHT

I very recently bought a new Q-Beam two million candlepower spotlight. I am a big user of spotlights, in my case I use them to give demonstration of the power of the Borealis 1050 lumens flashlight, in police reunions, night shots, and seminars.

When my eight month-old battery for my two million candlepower Optronics spotlight gave up the ghost, I had to get a new spotlight.

I spied the Q-Beam at Wal-Mart and I bought it on the spot. It is a large spotlight with a four-and-three-quarters inch reflector, and with some extra features not available in other spotlights.

For starters, it comes with two removable batteries. One battery could be on the light while the other is charging, a good feature. Unfortunately, in my case, one of the batteries was already dead and is not recharging. I will have to return the unit and get another, hoping for better luck.

However, bad batteries are nothing new in big spotlights. It seems that the Chinese haven’t gotten the hang of making lead acid batteries last any decent amount of time. I know; I have the corpses of seven spotlights to prove it (some day I will get around to rounding them up and take a picture of them).

I can safely say that I have tried all of them, and I can tell you that a quality spotlight is not available in the USA, unless you buy one of the Australian’s Night Force spotlights.  Australians, with their liberal night hunting laws, know a thing or two more about night hunting and lights that the average American hunter does.

For law enforcement the panorama is different.  With the advent of the Borealis 1050 lumens flashlight (12 ½” long, 28 oz) a spotlight in the cruiser is no longer needed.
After all, spotlight use for law enforcement is confined to operation from the car, which is why you don’t see a trooper conducting a traffic stop with spotlight in hand or chasing down a suspect with one in tow.

Coming back to the Q-Beam Max Million II, it also has another feature that was not available before in any other spotlight; a double trigger that when touched high, can activate mechanically a spring that will push the smaller part of the two-part reflector/ bulb holder, forward. This causes the focus to change to a wider flood; interesting concept, but perhaps of dubious utility. I have seen it employed in flashlights before, but by the use of two filaments positioned in the bulb envelope at different heights.

Here is a picture of the Q-Beam together with the Borealis






Unfortunately the Achilles’ heel of any spotlight is the quality of its batteries. In the normal use that I give them, they never last more than 6 to 8 months, which is why I am not looking to pay more than half a century note for one, with is just what the new Q-Beam cost me at Wal-Mart.

How does it compare with the Borealis 1050 lumens (two million candlepower)?
To answer that question, I move them to the backyard of my local church, where I have a solid wall of trees and a range of 35 yards (I try to avoid solid light-painted walls that produce too much reflection and confuse the camera).

Q-Beam Max II Spotlight






Borealis 1050 lumens flashlight







Black Bear 720 lumens flashlight








The new Spotlight did well in comparison, but it is more inside the range of the Black Bear 720 lumens (10 “ long 23 oz) than of the more powerful Borealis.  Here are the pictures for you to judge; of course the Borealis and the BB 720 are  better law enforcement tools as the side spill is bigger and the intensity and the color are brighter. Of course, you need side spill to avoid panning a tight focus’ light and losing precious seconds when clearing a room or warehouse.

For those that use the Q-Beam for varmint shooting (with a partner to hold the light of course) the light will do okay up to 300 yards.

For that use you can take advantage of the red filter (at shorter distance) and the other two filters, ( blue and amber), are completely useless for varmint shooting and for any other use I can imagine, as I can not see a blood tracker using such a big spotlight with the blue filter on it.

Respectfully,
Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

THE UTG BARREL MOUNT



Hi guys,                                                                       
For  those  wanting  a barrel mount for a flashlight or laser, I have had good 
results with the UTG barrel mount.                                             
Initially  purchased  for  an  AK rifle, I found out that it can be mounted in 
other rifle barrels, for example, it fits perfectly in a .22 rifle and also in 
a Mini 14 I have.                                                              

It is a tri-rail mount with three Picattiny rails that will also accept Weaver 
style  rings.  My  model is the #2 mount which have two slots; the UTG is also 
available  with  five slots that will accommodate the red dots scopes that are 
in the market.                                                                 

Picture of the UTG # 2    





                                                                                ]    

Another view 









The UTG fully loaded with two TACM III tactical lights (one with a red filter) 
and a laser.








The UTG is sold by Cheaper than Dirt and I imagine others places that cater to 
tactical rifles. Just look in their catalogue in the AK accessories page.      

Cheers                                                                         

Watchmaker


----------



## DROPPINEM

man you really love flashlights.....do you own a flashlight store?If not you should consider it as much as you know about them.


----------



## watchmaker

VERY INTERESTING ARTICLE BY JAMES MAURER
ON THE BRIGHTEST LIGHTS IN THE WORLD
THAT YOU CAN GET OVER THE COUNTER.

THEY ARE ALL THERE
THE TORCH, THE POLARION, THE BOREALIS,
THE SUNFORCE, ETC.

READ IT IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN LIGHTS

http://www.jamesmaurer.com/worlds-brightest-flashlight.asp

CHEERS


----------



## watchmaker

REMOTE SWITCHES
WITH PRESSURE PAD

Hi guys,
I have been using remote switches in my tactical lights that are mounted in rifles,  shotguns, and bows, for quite a few years now.
The most effective of them are the ones with a direct connection to the solder pad that touch the battery (no spring), like the ones in the TACM III tactical lights.
The reason that they are more effective is that they don’t rob the system of any voltage (in the way of internal resistance) as do the ones with heavy springs.

Internal resistance is the name of the game, some of them, for example the TAC STAR pressure switch, can really make a bright lamp like the P-60, looks dim and murky, due to too much internal resistance in the design of the tail cap.

THE TAC STAR REMOTE SWITCH






A good one that I have used for years in mounting lights on my friends’ bows and rifles, is the G&P tail cap with remote.  Its design is quite good and the internal resistance is low, but it is not designed for pump shotguns as the cord is just straight and not curly.

THE G&P REMOTE SWITCH






A very good one that I discovered recently is the Aimshot curly cord remote, the spring is copper and quite light and it seems to have very low internal resistance.
I discovered the Aimshot in Cheaper Than Dirt catalogue and at a very good price ($14.97) and it has become my favorite.
I just used one in a Pelican M-6 tactical light and mounted it using a UTG Tri rail mount in an AK rifle, it does the job well.

THE AIMSHOT REMOTE SWITCH






Cheers

Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

THE 200 LUMENS BATTLE

There are now a number of aftermarket lamps for the popular series of Surefire lights.
They will fit the Surefires series: 6P, C, Z, D, G, and maybe others.

I just received a new one that claims 290 lumens and is called a Cree R-2 (it’s supposed to be even more powerful than the Cree Q-5).
I decided to do a shoot out with an assortment of lights that I have in the 200 plus lumens class. That way the members can see how they perform against each other.

Run time was not measured for lack of time and because I am running short on 123’s batteries. The bigger lights, namely the Surefire M-4 with the MN60 lamp (225 lumens for 60 minutes on four 123’s disposable batteries) and the Bear Cub from Black Bear Flashlights (220 lumens for 90 minutes on rechargeable Li Ion batteries) are big throwers and with them you can see clearly objects 120 and 150 yards away.

On the other hand the small reflectors of the Surefires G-2, Centurion 2 and Fenix T-1 are dispersing all those lumens close by, creating a great flood.
Those pocket lights will be great to use as tactical lights by law enforcement personnel, and especially good at clearing houses, while the Surefire M-4 and the Bear Cub will make great lights for car, truck and the open spaces.

The literature of the Fenix states that it’s good for 200 yards, it will probably make a reflective target like a stop sign glow at that distance, but it would hardly  illuminate any other object. My perception from trials I made, is that this light as well as the others LED’s can’t be count to illuminate (poorly) objects beyond 60/70 yards.


In any case, a lamp upgrade if you own a Surefire pocket light, is a good idea as any of them are more powerful than the stock incandescent lamp of 65 lumens or the stock LED lamp of 80 lumens.


The lights as they appear in the picture are, from left to right:


Surefire M-4 MN60 lamp 225 lumens for 1 hour (running on four 123’s batteries)
Bear Cub 220 lumens for 90 minutes, rechargeable
Surefire G-2 in yellow. It is 65 lumens for one hour with the stock P-60 lamp
Surefire G-2 in black, Lumen Factory lamp incandescent of 160 lumens
Surefire G-2 in green, Cree Q-5 by Deal Xtreme, 200 lumens
Surefire Centurion 2 in Jungle Camo, 290 lumens (claimed) with the Cree R-2 lamp
Fenix T-1, 225 lumens using a Cree Q-5 lamp 







And now the pictures, target is 20 yards away, watch also the amount of side spill as well as the throw.

SUREFIRE M-4 DESVASTATOR 225 LUMENS






BEAR CUB RECHARGEABLE 220 LUMENS






SUREFIRE G-2 YELLOW 65 LUMENS






SUREFIRE G-2 BLACK LUMENS FACTORY 160 LUMENS LAMP






SUREFIRE G-2 GREEN, DEAL XTREME LAMP CREE Q-5 200 LUMENS






SUREFIRE CENTURION 2, CREE R-2  290 LUMENS (CLAIMED)






FENIX T-1 CREE Q-5  225 LUMENS








One word of caution with high intensity LED lights: most are not thermally regulated and they will suffer from their own heat if used for an extended period. They will get very hot and the tint will change. Short use of 5 minutes or less is recommended, especially in lights like the G-2 that has a plastic body and head.

All metal flashlights like the Surefire 6P are better at dissipating the heat, and in them a few more minutes of constant use can be achieved before the heat will damage the module.
The big heavy head of the Fenix acts as a heat sink, and this light can manage to run much longer without the heat affecting the module.

Besides, the Fenix has a second setting that will run the light at 60 lumens for 10 hours.
So, if you already have a Surefire you want to upgrade, the aftermarkets lamps are great.
If you need a new light look at the Fenix line.

If you need a truck, open spaces light, the Bear Cub is a great value as it is rechargeable and very bright as well as a 150 yards thrower.

Cheers

Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

TERRALUX LIGHTSTAR 220
FLASHLIGHT

For the last two months, I have been using one of the Terralux Lightstar 220 lumens flashlights, which runs on two AA batteries.
This light has two settings on the click-tail cap; the first setting clicks on the light and emits 220 lumens for 1.5 hours. 
The second setting of 100 lumens for 6 hours is accessed by softly pressing the rubber button switch.

The LED is a Cree RXE Q-4 and is controlled by a microprocessor for a constant light output.  When battery juice is running low, the LED will flicker to let you know that is time for new batteries.
The unit comes with two Energizer AA batteries, a lanyard and a soft nylon holster.  At an even six inches long, the light is quite portable and also features a clip to attach it to your belt or waistband.







It is very similar to the popular 3 watt 80 lumens Ray-O-Vac Sportsman Xtreme (but is slightly longer as the click tail cap needs more room for the mechanism), and the head is smaller with a small orange peel reflector.

Due to the small reflector the beam throws quite a flood despite the 220 lumens figure.  Small reflectors don’t really have much throw no matter how many lumens you make the light puts out. However, it is quite adequate for most chores inside a house and practical, too, for walking the dog or a walk in the woods.

LIGHTSTAR AT 20 YARDS WITH THE 220 LUMENS







LIGHTSTAR WITH THE 100 LUMENS SETTING









The really nice thing about these lights are that they are very inexpensive to feed as they use common AA batteries. As I use rechargeable AA batteries in all my lights, it is even more inexpensive to use.
The dark green anodized body is quite resistant to scratches as the light is still like new even after a couple months of sharing my pocket with keys and coins.

Cost of the light varies depending where you buy it, but it is around $35 to $40 USD; your best bet is to Google it to see who has a special on it.
I like this light to the point of recommending it to anybody that is looking for a light with these characteristics.  The light is as good as the Ray-O-Vac Sportsman with the added power of the 220 lumen setting.
Cheers.
Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

Hi,
I have received a p.m. from Sonshine calls, but as he is a guest, I can not reply with a direct p.m. to him.

So, I am answering here.





			
				SonshineCalls said:
			
		

> Hi My name is John and was sent to you by another fellow on the old gobbler forum. I want to buy a flashlight and saw your topic and discussion on this and you did a great job!! I loved the Borealis but it was to pricey for me. I am looking for a very bright light for coming out of the woods and tracking deer. I want to spend around 100.00 to 125.00 on the light. I would also like to have one that last longer than 30 min. on a battery or charge. Can you steer me in the right direction? I would appreciate you advice so much.
> ]
> Sincerely,
> John Purdue
> sonshinecalls.com




Hi John,
There are new lights coming into the market every month, and several of them are really good for your intended use.

For the price you mention you can get a belt light that will do the job for tracking.
The Fenix TK-11 that I have been trying for the last month is powerful at 225 lumens for 1.5 hours and at 60 lumens for 10 hours.

The light runs on two 123's batteries, but it also can be used with a Lithium Ion 18650 rechargeable battery and a Ultra Fire charger.
I really recommend you go with the rechargeable set up, it will cost you about the $120 you mention, but you will not have to throw money in 123's anymore.
Try the www.fenixstore.com or www.lighthound.com







If you need a far throwing light with an intense white beam for tracking blood, the Bear Cub at about the same price $130 shipped, will run for 90 minutes at an intense 220 lumens, Due to the 2" reflector, this light will throw a very long way.
It is available at  www.blackbearflashlights.com

Bear Cub shown next to the Surefire M-4, both lights have the same intensity, but the M-4 is not rechargeable.







Hope this help.
All the best
Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

WHEN A LUMEN IS NOT A LUMEN

A lumen is not a lumen when somebody intends to throw a big bunch of them out of a small reflector the size of a dime or nickel. At least it seems to be that way.

It used to be easy to tell the power of a light by the lumens figure, not anymore. You could be an experience user of lights, say a policeman that had used for years a 200 lumens Magchager and is well acquainted with its capabilities. Now he reads about this small light the size of a thumb that also outputs 200 lumens and is all excited to get the new marvel.

He does and is promptly disappointed because the small light seems to throw a good amount of light, but all close by, and is nothing that can compare with his duty Magcharger that can illuminate objects at 100 yards.

Besides emitters in the 200 lumens bracket can kill themselves with the heat that they produce when they are used in small lights with poor heat sinking. It is mostly a novelty thing and it should be used with caution. Some of them come in lights with multiple settings, and that is fine when the literature advice you to use the 200 lumens sparingly, and you follow that advice.

To illustrate the point, here are a couple of pictures of beam shots at 20 yards, you can clearly see the superiority of the Bear Cub (reflector size 2”) over the Lightstar 220, (reflector the size of a dime)  even when both lights are rated at 220 lumens.

LIGHTSTAR 220 LUMENS AT 20 YARDS






BEAR CUB 220 LUMENS AT 20 YARDS







Some manufacturers wishing to quote big numbers are now putting clusters of these small reflectors on duty size flashlights. Mind you these clusters that are from three to four are still all small reflectors with limited throw.

So, somebody putting a cluster of four reflectors in a big head can claim 800 lumens, but you know better now, knowing that those 200 lumens for each reflector are not really behaving like real lumens!

Unfortunately I don’t have one of those lights to prove the point. But I can get my own cluster of lights in the 200 lumens bracket, and demonstrate by picture what can you expect.

I have here two of the Lightstar220 lumens, plus a Fenix P3D of 205 lumens and an Ultra Fire with Rebel emitter of 200 lumens, all of which together in a cluster will throw the figure of 845 lumens.

The opposite number is a Black Bear 720 lumens flashlight, a light that is 10” long and weights 24 oz. and uses a 2” reflector that can throw several hundred of yards with a strong white light.

HERE IS THE PICTURE OF THE CONTENDERS






The distance for both beam shots is in this case 35 yards to the target (The no trespassing sign tacked in the tree). The camera is 20 yards from the target.

CLUSTER OF REFLECTORS 845 LUMENS







BLACK BEAR 720 LUMENS ONE REFLECTOR 2”






Observe how the beam of the 720 lumens light travels beyond the range of the cluster lights, illuminating objects that the cluster lights are not capable of showing.
So, if you are in the market for a new light, this use of small reflectors in clusters to boost lumens figures is something you should be aware off.

Cheers
Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

NEW BULB FOR THE BOREALIS FLASHLIGHT
750 LUMENS FOR 75 MINUTES

As you may know the Borealis 1050 lumens flashlight is the most powerful military/police flashlight in use today.
The Borealis will make 1050 lumens for 50 minutes on rechargeable batteries. Now a new bulb is available which will run the light for 75 minutes with a drop of only 300 lumens.

Lights in use by police today are the Magcharger, the Stingers, the SL 20 up to 200 lumens, the Ultra Stinger-295 lumens, the Pelican 7060-135 lumens, and the Fenix TK series up to 240 lumens.

Military forces use a variety of Surefires as weapon lights with 120 lumens and hand held like the Surefire M-4, 350 lumens and the Surefire M-6 at 500 lumens.

So, the above statement of the Borealis been the most powerful is not an exaggeration, many are been used daily by police and many are doing tour of duty in Afghanistan and Iraq.

What the new bulb does is extend the run time to 75 minutes without reducing drastically the output.

As no other duty flashlight with the same lumens is available, I decided to conduct a shoot out against a big two million candlepower spotlight, the one at hand was an almost new Brikmann Q beam Max million II (two million candlepower) with a reflector of five inches wide and a big bulb of 75 watt.

All this in competition to a bean sized 30 watt bulb and two inch reflector of the Borealis.

DAVID AND GOLIATH







FIVE INCH VERSUS TWO INCH







This particular Borealis has a Light Stippled reflector, a reflector designed to give a good balance between flood and throw, but given the semi custom character of the Borealis three other reflectors are available, smooth for maximum throw, orange peel for just a little less throw but more flood (also called side spill) and a medium stippled reflector designed for a big flood but with the range limited to 100 yards.

As the night was bitterly cold I decided to take the pictures and shoot the beams right out of my second story kitchen window, with the short tripod legs resting in the kitchen sink.

The target is the white and blue cabana which is the second building in the picture after the fence.

The target is 74 yards from my window, with back trees as much as 85 yards (they are still visible with both lights).
Due to the big reflector in the spot light, the beam is concentrated in the center of the picture and illumination from the side spill is not as great as it is with the Borealis 750 lumens bulb.

Observe both pictures and you will see more area illuminated by the Borealis 750 lumens bulb, than is illuminated by the two million candlepower spotlight.
Still the intensity of both beams is similar at the center of the target area.

Q-BEAM MAX TWO MILLION






BOREALIS 750 LUMENS 75 MINUTES BULB







In conclusion the new Borealis bulb of 750 lumens is worthy for those that will want a run time of 75 minutes. Even after loosing 300 lumens the Borealis still is the most powerful flashlight used by the police and the military. 

The light can be ordered with the 1050 lumens bulb installed and the spare as the 750 lumens or vice-versa.  You can also order the reflector most appropriate for you work, the only light in the Industry that offers you a choice of four reflectors.

Cheers.

Watchmaker


----------



## watchmaker

*Hi guys,
I am still around, just busy trying to make a living.

I wish everybody a MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!​*


----------



## StikR

I'm still really enjoying my 220 lumen Bear Cub.  Wouldn't trade it for anything.  it's awesome!


----------



## watchmaker

obsolete


----------



## watchmaker

THE BEAR CUB
SMALL LIGHT BIG PERFORMANCE

Not long ago to get magnum illumination out of a flashlight, I had to drop down the tube, six of the big D batteries on a Maglite 6 D size.
That the light weights three pounds one ounce and measures 19 ½ inches was just incidental to the use if I wanted to get a really good, powerful beam.

Later Surefire come up with small lights that could take two and three or four small but powerful 123’s camera batteries, some of those lights, come up and surpass the 181 lumens of the big Maglite 6 D.
I am thinking now of the specialty tactical light than Surefire have as the M-4 that uses four of the 123 batteries for 225 lumens for one hour run time. The M-4 was made famous by been used in the CSI Las Vegas series.
Incidentally the M-4 is not precisely inexpensive, costing $330 USD from Surefire or their dealers.

The only problem is that the little 3 volts batteries are quite expensive, and using four of them for one hour run time can cost you $8.00 for that hour.
And that is if you buy them at discount over the Internet, when purchased in the camera stores (such as Wal Mart) the little 3 volts batteries cost as much as $4 each.

So a light of the size of the Surefire M-4 (9 inches long) was highly desired if it could be made to run on rechargeable batteries, to avoid the big battery expense of the M-4.

Enter the Bear Cub, a nine inches light, with a 13 oz. weight that is rechargeable and uses Lithium Ion batteries. 
This little light makes 220 lumens for 90 minutes of run time, and then recharges its two batteries with a fast charger that is included, in three and a half hours.
The Lithium Ion batteries can be recharged up to 1,000 times and when they eventually get depleted can be replaced with $30.

HERE IS A PICTURE OF THE  BEAR CUB LIGHT, NEXT TO THE SUREFIRE M-4.







AND HERE NEXT TO THE MAGLITE 6 D






And here a couple of beam shots at 26 yards for comparison.

MAGLITE 6 D 






BEAR CUB






Yes the little rechargeable Bear Cub is characterized for an intense white light, and a run time of 90 minutes, all in a small size that can fit in any glove compartment or trench coat pocket.
Best Wishes
Watchmaker


----------



## mr4shootin

Watchmaker , Do you have any experience with this light?I want something to use for night coyote hunting.Do you have any other recommendation for this purpose?I would like to be able to see well enough to positive I.D. and shoot to 150-200 yards if possible.Thank you.

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0052609518241a.shtml


Need to be able to attach a red lens.


----------



## watchmaker

mr4shootin said:


> Watchmaker , Do you have any experience with this light?I want something to use for night coyote hunting.Do you have any other recommendation for this purpose?I would like to be able to see well enough to positive I.D. and shoot to 150-200 yards if possible.Thank you.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/p-0052609518241a.shtml
> 
> 
> Need to be able to attach a red lens.




No good for coyote hunting, even without the red filter (all red filters will rob you of a lot of range)

This "spotlight" have 3 small reflectors and is an LED which in itself will cut the range considerable.

I doubt this light will shoot at 60 yards, less alone 150 to 200 yards.

For coyoye hunting with a red filter you need one of the scope lights (mount in top of the scope) that Cabela's sell.
Also Optronics have the same or similar models.
Get the big one (as you need a lot of reflector diameter to shoot a beam far). You will have to wear the 6 volts battery in your belt, but the light is fairly light in weight.

The switch attach with velcro to the stock in the position most convenient for you.

That way you don't have to hold the light on your hand.

If you have a pardner holding a light, then you can get a big spotlight (Q-beam 2 million) or a Borealis 1050 lumens flashlight.


----------



## watchmaker

*THE BOREALIS FLASHLIGHT
1050 LUMENS

Five years ago the Borealis flashlight was conceived to be the most powerful military/police flashlight in the world. At 1050 lumens the beam of light is very similar to a two million candlepower spotlight, all that power cased in a 12 ½ inches long, 28 oz. light, that will run for 50 minutes before needing a recharge. Then the light uses a fast RC charger that does the job of recharging the high current batteries in 90 minutes.

Five years ago everybody was in awe of the Surefire M-6, a military/police light that makes 500 lumens for 20 minutes run time on six disposable 123’s batteries, at a cost of almost $12 per twenty minutes run.
When the agency pays for the batteries, all is well, but for the civilians that wanted to have those mega lumens of light, there was no option. Black Bear Flashlights wanted to produce a rechargeable light that surpassed the M-6 and still be affordable for those with mortgages and families, and the result was the Borealis 1050 lumens flashlight.

The light was conceived to make use of the Maglite 3 D  shell that is available anywhere, that way after years of hard use, the shell can be replaced for less than $20 USD and in ten minutes of the owner’s time.
The super-bulb that is almost 3 ½ amps needs some very powerful batteries; those nine AA batteries of high current are housed inside a Rolls Royce battery carrier that has also a charging port on the negative side. Plugging the RC fast charger in this port for 90 minutes, will recharge the powerful AA Nimh batteries.

THE ROLLS ROYCE BATTERY CARRIER AND THE RC FAST CHARGER








The Borealis also has some especial components to cope with the increased heat from the bulb. A ceramic switch/bulb holder, a solid aluminum reflector and a Pyrex lens, take care of the high temperature issue.


The BOREALIS is the highest intensity incandescent flashlight available in the market. Some HID’s lights throw more lumens, but those are considered searchlights and not flashlights; as a HID can take as much as 30 seconds to start up, they are NOT instantaneous as the incandescent flashlights are.

HERE ARE SOME COMPARISON BEAM SHOTS AT 35 YARDS WITH THE MOST POWERFUL MILITARY/POLICE FLASHLIGHTS.
THE CONTENDERS FROM LEFT;
MAGLITE 3 D, MAGCHARGER, ULTRA STINGER, SUREFIRE M-6, AND BOREALIS







MAGLITE 3 D (the most popular police flashlight)







MAGCHARGER







ULTRA STINGER







SUREFIRE M-6







BOREALIS  RECHARGEABLE











Black Bear Flashlights spends several hours on each light working on fixing all the internal resistance issues and pro-gold all contacts and components for an increased conductivity. This results in their trademark of intense WHITE light as more voltage reaches the super-bulb. This bulb is not a flashlight bulb, but one made for powerful medical instruments.

THE BOREALIS ROYAL MODEL, WITH THE NEW LOW PROFILE STAINLESS STEEL CRENELLATED BEZEL AND QUICK DETACH SWIVEL.







Police officers have adopted the Borealis for its tremendous throw and flood capabilities; hunters have abandoned their spotlights for the easy carrying of the Borealis, and civilians looking for a powerful light for the car or for home defense are flocking to the Borealis flashlight.

*


----------



## watchmaker

*Do you have hear about the POLARION HELIOS HID light, that have 5,200 lumens and run for 60 minutes and cost only $2,395 ?

You can read all about the Polarion and the other most powerful lights, in this blog.

http://www.jamesmaurer.com/worlds-brightest-flashlight.asp

Cheers
Watchmaker*


----------



## watchmaker

*SUREFIRE WEAPON LIGHT
RECHARGEABLE CONVERSION
345 LUMENS

Hi guys,
A member of another forum has this idea of boring the inside diameter of a Surefire 6P to accept a laptop computer Li Ion battery.
I did my own version and discover that I can get a 345 lumens lamp (LED new R-5) at close to two hours run time.

You can mount this baby in a 5.56 mm a 50 caliber or a shotgun, it will shrug recoil no matter what caliber you shoot.
How come?

The heavy spring on the lamp act as a shock absorber and prevent lamp battering by the battery. And been an LED is not filament to break down.





The special machined Surefire body is a part of the equation.
The Lamp is a new one by Thru Nite, it is the new Cree R-5 and output and incredible 345 lumens (well more than any Surefire weapon light)

http://www.surefire.com/M961XM07-with-Dual-Thumbscrew-Mount


This lamp is a flood/throw and is ideal to clear rooms with the AR.
For night hunting I am changing to a 300 lumens lamp that have a better throw (different reflector treatment) so those coyotes have to watch out.

The tail cap has a remote cable switch with pressure pad, so I can place it on the stock of my rifle or shotgun, under my thumb. Yes thumb pressure will activate the light.

Usually this type of light uses 123’s batteries, they go fast under the power of 345 lumens, so I opted for a long run time computer battery, rechargeable, that will last you close to 2 hours of run time.

Moreover, when I am unsure of how much battery juice is in the battery, I  just pop it into the charger and you get a full charged battery, ideal if I  practice much night shooting with my AR.
You cannot do that with 123’s primary batteries unless you are willing to dump expensive half used batteries.

Li Ion technology will provide extend use if I don’t use the light, an occasional full top charge every 5 months will keep the battery at full capacity.

I have used a crenellated bezel up front, but I am thinking to put a flat bezel as I think the crenellated is able to catch on brush, 
I provided the light with a Weaver ring, but I am thinking to change it to some Quick detach lever mount like the Leupold  style Weaver style for the AR, as I don’t want it on the rifle when hunting Whitetails during the day in the laurel tickets ( I hunt with a mini 30).
Yes the Weaver detaches quick but I will need a coin from my pocket.
BEAMSHOT AT 30 YARDS AT MY USUAL LOCATION
So you can compare with any of my other beam shots from the past, I use the same camera setting for all beam shots.






This is the Quick Detach ring that I will use in my AR; it will fit the Picatinny or the Weaver bases.






I mounted a magazine picatinny mount  in my home defense shotgun, so I will make another light for the Mossberg and I will have this one with a pressure tape curly cord switch, the curly cord have more reach than the straight 9” cable for mounting way out there under the barrel of the shotgun.

Cheers

Watchmaker







*


----------



## watchmaker

*Hi guys,
I haven’t purchased any new light to test for this thread, rather I have been very busy building the Borealis 1150 lumens and a new weapon light based on the post above.

Actually it is also a flashlight, as the weapon light is based on the addition to the flashlight of a quick detach LEVER ring mount and an extra tail cap with the pressure pad remote switch.

Although at first I used the Surefire 6P host, I am now using a much thicker (inside diameter) Surefire clone that is even better in quality and material than the original project.

All the components I use are the best quality, the oversized battery is the best Lithium Ion in the market and produced 2 hours run time with the 350 lumens lamp.

And I have two lamps,  (since September 2010) one is a straight 350 lumens (one level) and the other (used mostly in the flashlight) is a 5 level lamp, with 350/175/50 lumens plus strobe and SOS, this lamp will do 9 hours run time in the 50 lumens mode.

A charger is included with the conversion and the battery can be recharged 1,000 times, extra batteries are available.

The lamps are just amazing, due to a new reflector shape the throw is fantastic (making it great for hunters) at the same time the flood is still very good to clear rooms with an AR or pistol.
And the 350 lumens is the higher lumens obtainable in this size head.

No more wasting expensive 123’s batteries to feed this type of light
For example a Surefire 9P (pictured on left) will take three 123’s to run the P-95 lamp (200 lumens)  for 20 minutes at a cost of $18 per hour.
The rechargeable battery  will work for 2,000 hours in the 350 lumens mode before the battery is exhausted and need replacement (inexpensive replacement).






The lamp life is 50,000 hours, so you can do all the hunting you want or play all the war games with your AR that you want for your entire lifetime and never yet burn this lamp.

And the throw and brightness is just amazing, pictures with a regular camera will not do it justice, but here they are:















The 5 level lamp makes it more versatile when used in the flashlight, and the 350 lumens straight is great for using in the weapon light.

The weapon light has an all steel ring mount with quick LEVER detachment, and a pressure pad cable switch.
And the price for a Surefire weapon light is about $200 more than one of my  rechargeable weapon light cost.
The light I offer is waterproof, recoil-proof, and rechargeable, as well as the better thrower in the market in this size head.
For more information, e-mail me at
jcharles11784(at)yahoo(dot)com

Respectfully
Watchmaker


*


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Mega-thanks for your outstanding job with your great flashlights presentation & photos.  Very helpful & informative comparisons in your pictures.  Appreciate it.


----------



## watchmaker

*THE TACTICAL LIGHT, THE DRIVEWAY PATROL AND THE BEARS





Hi guys,

Been working like a madman for a couple of years, little time to visit or do reviews, besides I am making my own tactical light now, rechargeable and with 350 lumens. I have two lamps for the light, a 1 level 350 lumens to use as a weapon light (I supply the pressure pad switch and the mount) and another lamp with five levels.


In a recent revision of the circuit of the 5 level lamp, the lower setting of 50 lumens was increased in run time to 24 hours!
So the lamp runs 350 lumens for 2 hours 20 minutes, 175 lumens for 4 hours 20 minutes and 50 lumens for 24 hours!
It also has a 350 lumens strobe and a 350 lumens SOS. And all this running on a rechargeable battery.


I have a private, secluded place in the Adirondacks where I fly fish for trout, it is a camping proposition, and in an area noted by a great amount of Bear traffic. It must be the berry patches or another feature of the terrain, but the place seems to be a preferred haunt by black bears. And I camp by myself for two or three days or until my fishing arm falls off.





Over the years I have had to chase several bears out of the campsite in the dark hours of the night. For years I have been using the Driveway Patrol as an alarm system, the PIR infrared of the sensor will detect body heat/movement up to 20/30 feet away, and the alarm chime inside the tent will wake me up.


I usually get up and opening the tent door I shine a powerful light (a Borealis 1,150 lumens) and in a gruff voice I tell the intruder to get out.
It works until now, but I am well aware that one day a cross bear or a mother with cubs can give me trouble or try to make a meal out of me. 


So the new addition of the tactical light in the 50 lumens mode, permits me to flood the campsite area with light all night long, and still have battery juice for three more nights.
So when the alarm awakes me, just a look out of the screen door, will let me know beforehand what I am dealing with.



I put the alarm sensor on a ¼ “ pole and on top a piece of wood with a hole for the pole and the light secured on top. Actually I have two sets like that, so I also can see what is going on when I look out the side window.
Here is a picture of the set up.








Of course I have Bear protection with me and I also take all the necessary precautions to keep an odor free camp, to the extend of cooking my meals and storing my food and clothing with scents, 200 yards away from my sleeping quarters.


If somebody is interested in the tactical, rechargeable light or in the weapon light, just send me an e-mail to
jcharles11784(at)yahoo(dot)com



The Driveway Patrol is available all over the net, the last time I bought it was $19.99 from same place in the net.
If you camp where Bears could be an issue, think about my set up, it could save you some aggravation or worst.
Cheers

Watchmaker




*


----------



## watchmaker

*PRESENTING THE NEW 
LION BOREALIS 1,150-LUMEN FLASHLIGHT

After 6 years of handcrafting the Borealis Rolls Royce, I have stopped making them in favor of the new LION BOREALIS.






The new light uses a different and new power source: three newly developed Lithium Ion, fully protected batteries.
The new batteries power the 3 ½ amps of the powerful Borealis bulb, and will produce 47 minutes of runtime.


Since it is made with the â€œhostâ€� of the 4C format, it is much lighter than the Borealis Rolls Royce, at 12 ¾â€� long and 19 oz heavy.

It uses the same bulb and reflector of the famous Borealis Rolls Royce, so beam quality, throw distance and flood spread remain the same.
Extensive tests were done in hot, cold, underwater, and muddy environments, and the new LION (short for Li Ion batteries) is as sturdy and dependable as the old Rolls Royce.

Please e-mail me at jcharles11784(at)yahoo(dot)com for more information.  


Watchmaker


Black Bear Flashlights is not affiliated with Mag Instrument, Inc., which owns the famous MAG family of trademarks, including MAG-LITE®, and MINI-MAGLITE®, 
trademarks in the distinctive shape, style and overall appearance of its flashlights, and in the circumferential inscriptions around the face caps of all of Mag 
Instruments Inc.'s flashlights. Mag Instruments, Inc's trademarks are shown on this website for illustration only. Black Bear Flashlights are not made, licensed, 
endorsed, approved or recommended by Mag Instrument, Inc.
*


----------



## sawlogsMS

watchmaker, do you go to the candlepower forums much?


----------

